# Crock Pot Cannabutter for Dummies



## ero (Jan 22, 2011)

A couple of my patients have asked me how to make cannabutter. One patient has mobility issues and they can stand only for short periods. While this method takes longer than some, it is absolutely reliable and very easy for most people to master. So... here we go!

We need a Crock Pot, butter (real butter is best), trim or bud, and water. Later you will also need a large pot, strainer, cheese cloth, and storage container.




I usually cook with trim and use the ratio of 1oz of trim to 1lb butter. When using bud, I use 1/4oz bud to 1lb butter. For this batch I'm using 2oz of trim and 2lb butter. Your results will vary depending on how strong your trim or bud is, and you can only dial it in through experimentation. Final product too strong? Dilute by melting in a pot with more butter. To weak? Run it again with more trim / bud. You can't really screw it up.




This photo is very important. Notice how fine the trim is ground up. The first part of the chemistry is releasing the trichomes from the trim / bud. You will release more of the active ingredients in the marijuana if the bud is finely ground and all of the trichomes are exposed. You can dry out your trim / bud until it's crispy, then put it in a ziploc bag and crunch it up. If it's not crispy dry, you can freeze it in a ziploc bag and then crunch it up. Just crunch it up, that's the message.




So here is our starting mash. I put all eight sticks of butter in the bottom of the pot, add the 2oz of trim, then add 2.5 quarts of water. The amount of water isn't really important, but you want enough to top off your Crock Pot and wet all of your trim / bud. Mix it a bit to make sure everything is wet, then put on the cover and turn your crock pot on low.




Here is our mash after an hour or so. Notice that the butter has melted and is blending with the water and trim / bud. Stir once in a while, but don't go crazy. The crock pot does its best work with time, the lid on, and the power on low. I probably only stir the mash three or four times over the whole process. Not quite "set it and forget it", but close.




Here is our mash the next day. Yeah, the next DAY. I usually cook for 24 hours. The simplified chemistry is as follows: The active ingredients in marijuana are fat soluable, not water soluable. The butter will absorb the active ingredients released from the marijuana, which is broken down by the water mash mix. So now we have our potent butter, how do we seperate it from the water and mash?




Position a large pot and strainer over each other.




Drape cheese cloth (available at your grocery store with baking or canning supplies) across the strainer. This is optional, but if you don't strain really well you may have a bitter, weedy taste to your butter.




Strain. I start by using a ladel to get most of the mash out of the crock pot. Once you have all of the mash in the strainer and all of the liquid out of the crock pot, just let it sit for 15 - 30 minutes. Every drop that drains out is precious! USE CAUTION, the mash will be VERY HOT!! After you have waited to let the strainer drain, gather the edges of the cheese cloth and squeeze out any remaining liquid. It will be mostly butter as the trim / bud and butter LOVE each other. Trash or compost your trim / bud mash. It is completely spent at this point.




Here is the pot with our water / butter mix. Notice the bubbles seem to be looking at me...




Put the mix in your refrigerator overnight. The butter is lighter than the water and will float to the top and solidify. I didn't show the lid to the pot. If you don't cover the pot, your whole fridge will smell like bong water. At least that's what my wife told me, lol.




So here we are the next morning. The butter is on top and solid, the water is on the bottom. Cut the butter up with a sharp knife and remove it.




This is optional, but I usually melt the chunks of butter and pour them into a smaller container. Notice the butter is starting to melt. It looks brown when melted but will return to the familiar green color when solid.




I poured the melted butter into a tupperware style container and will put it back in the refridgerator or freezer. It will stay good for a couple of months in the refridgerator (like regular butter). It will stay good and just as potent nearly forever if left in the freezer. I just defrosted some from two years ago and baked with it, no potency loss.




Using this method, the butter comes out very smooth tasting. Here are some sugar cookies made with this butter. They look, smell, and taste like any other sugar cookie and the marijuana is completely imperceptable... until an hour or so after eating!

Enjoy!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice tutorial ero - hopefully this will attain "Sticky" status.
+
GWN


----------



## ero (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks! I'm new to this forum, but I've... uhh... "been around", lol. I hope this helps people looking to try something new.


----------



## Secret Jardin (Jan 22, 2011)

Sticky please. Great job doing this tomorrow!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 23, 2011)

This is almost like I used to make mine but I didn't see where you clean the scum off the bottom of the budder.
But I do agree that the butter if properly done will have vary little cannabis taste and depending on how much product you put in and it's quality will fit your needs,
I make mine very strong for relief from PTSD.
The best I ever made was from trimmings and Poopcorn Buds from 5-6 different strains!
I can't share it with others as they tend to feel like they ate Mushrooms.
I use 2ozs. Bud to 1 Lb. Butter now.


----------



## ero (Jan 23, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> This is almost like I used to make mine but I didn't see where you clean the scum off the bottom of the budder.
> But I do agree that the butter if properly done will have vary little cannabis taste and depending on how much product you put in and it's quality will fit your needs,
> I make mine very strong for relief from PTSD.
> The best I ever made was from trimmings and Poopcorn Buds from 5-6 different strains!
> ...


I find that when I melt the butter to pour it into a long term container, most of the watery "scum" evaporates or is reabsorbed. It's full of the good stuff, so I would hate to throw it away!

BTW, 2oz of bud per pound of butter? No wonder your friends feel like they ate mushrooms! haha All joking aside, I'm glad you've found a natural substance to relieve your PTSD. Ever forward!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the board.
Theres alot of info here and some good advise.
I'm too lazy to remelt for storage. I divide mine to 4 equal batches, store in ziploc bags and store in the freezer.
When I need a 1/2 cup of oil/butter I just melt in a double boiler. 
(right about then I'm taking raisn bread and dipping it into the melted budder )
I always have a great time when I make budder or Brownies lol!!
God I love California!


----------



## poplars (Jan 25, 2011)

shit so 2 oz to a lb huh... I've been overconcentrating my butter then... I'll try cooking with smaller amounts heh.  

I was doing as much as 1 oz per stick.... but I don't think the butter was absorbing it all.


----------



## ero (Jan 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> shit so 2 oz to a lb huh... I've been overconcentrating my butter then... I'll try cooking with smaller amounts heh.
> 
> I was doing as much as 1 oz per stick.... but I don't think the butter was absorbing it all.


Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words.

poplars, was that 2oz of bud per lb of butter??? The butter will take it, I've made it that strong before. That being said, if you made a batch of brownies (16 brownies from an 8" pan) using about 1/2 cup of butter, you would travel through space and time after eating one! ahhh... no pain!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> shit so 2 oz to a lb huh... I've been overconcentrating my butter then... I'll try cooking with smaller amounts heh.
> 
> I was doing as much as 1 oz per stick.... but I don't think the butter was absorbing it all.


I'd love to try some of that! I thought there sould be enough fat to absorb all that THC??
Next year I'm going to maybe try using a presure cooker I have some research to do first.


----------



## poplars (Jan 25, 2011)

ero said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words.
> 
> poplars, was that 2oz of bud per lb of butter??? The butter will take it, I've made it that strong before. That being said, if you made a batch of brownies (16 brownies from an 8" pan) using about 1/2 cup of butter, you would travel through space and time after eating one! ahhh... no pain!


actually since 1 stick is 1/4th a pound I said as much as 1 oz per stick so that'd be 4 oz to a pound.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 25, 2011)

Yea 2xs more better than mine


----------



## ero (Jan 25, 2011)

poplars said:


> actually since 1 stick is 1/4th a pound I said as much as 1 oz per stick so that'd be 4 oz to a pound.





dirtsurfr said:


> Yea 2xs more better than mine


OMG... you win. Geez, that sounds like coma butter to me, and not really in a good way.


----------



## poplars (Jan 25, 2011)

it wasn't like super strong though.maybe itsjust my tolerance.. I'm gonna expirement I guess.


----------



## megsey (Feb 5, 2011)

I just got a crockpot for my birthday and I will be making my first batch of butter tomorrow! So excited! Thank you for the awesome advice/ tutorial. Hopefully some yummy lavender cupcakes will come out of this. <3


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya I kinda had the same prob as poplars I did 1.5ish oz of bud ground up to 1lb butter crocked on low for 20 hours and I really had to eat a lot to feel much, and even at that I just felt a little giddy not real high always wondered what i did wrong because my buddy gave me some butter once and I put just enough on toast to cover it and I was fuckin stupid high for 6-7 hours and that shits nice, whered I go wrong


----------



## skunkfish1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Are you guys that are using trim to make butter using wet or dry trim....2 oz of dry drim is allot more than 2 oz wet trim ??
just getting ready to try and make my first batch of butter and i dont want to screw it up.


----------



## poplars (Feb 6, 2011)

HarryCarey said:


> Ya I kinda had the same prob as poplars I did 1.5ish oz of bud ground up to 1lb butter crocked on low for 20 hours and I really had to eat a lot to feel much, and even at that I just felt a little giddy not real high always wondered what i did wrong because my buddy gave me some butter once and I put just enough on toast to cover it and I was fuckin stupid high for 6-7 hours and that shits nice, whered I go wrong


your crock pot on low probably over-cooked it and degraded the THC into CBN...which wont get you nearly as high...

my suggestion: get a crock pot with a 'warm' option.



skunkfish1 said:


> Are you guys that are using trim to make butter using wet or dry trim....2 oz of dry drim is allot more than 2 oz wet trim ??
> just getting ready to try and make my first batch of butter and i dont want to screw it up.


I"m usingn dry trim but this makes me wonder about recipes if they're calling for wet trim or not... 

2 oz of dry trim is probably around 2-3x more than wet trim.


----------



## HarryCarey (Feb 7, 2011)

Kinda what I thought too thanks for the suggestion bro


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 8, 2011)

I only keep the crock pot on hi for 2 hrs and low between 3-6hrs.
I did 12hrs on low once but I think it's a waste of time,energy and maybe even some THC.
IMOP


----------



## stdaghost (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks you so much you dont kno how much i appracate this im gonna geta crock pot today and make some food products how much is best to use had low grade how much/potent will it be with ounce? or something? please help asap it 8 am. i wanna have done by 12


----------



## ero (Feb 9, 2011)

stdaghost said:


> thanks you so much you dont kno how much i appracate this im gonna geta crock pot today and make some food products how much is best to use had low grade how much/potent will it be with ounce? or something? please help asap it 8 am. i wanna have done by 12


Like I said, it will require some experimentation to get the dosage right. If it's truly low grade bud, I would use 1 ounce with two pounds of butter. Cook it up and use it to bake something good. Worst case scenerio is that you have to eat 2 brownies instead of 1. WARNING: When experimenting with a new batch, wait 2 hours after eating your first dose to eat more. You won't truly know all of the effects until then.


----------



## ero (Feb 9, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I only keep the crock pot on hi for 2 hrs and low between 3-6hrs.
> I did 12hrs on low once but I think it's a waste of time,energy and maybe even some THC.
> IMOP


When using a Crock Pot, the "high" setting uses exactly twice as much power as the "low" setting. Not twice as hot, but twice as much power. So in effect you are using 10 hours of power on low. My point for letting it cook for so long is that it just doesn't matter when using the crock pot. I would have to strongly disagree with you over a loss of potentcy. I find that while 3 hours in a crock pot will produce decent butter, 24 hours using the same stuff will put you on the sofa for a while. LOTS of experimentation went in to my method, but I'm open to new ideas. I'm pretty sure I have the time factor nailed when using slow cookers.


----------



## NitroHonda (Feb 9, 2011)

ero said:


> When using a Crock Pot, the "high" setting uses exactly twice as much power as the "low" setting. Not twice as hot, but twice as much power. So in effect you are using 10 hours of power on low. My point for letting it cook for so long is that it just doesn't matter when using the crock pot. I would have to strongly disagree with you over a loss of potentcy. I find that while 3 hours in a crock pot will produce decent butter, 24 hours using the same stuff will put you on the sofa for a while. LOTS of experimentation went in to my method, but I'm open to new ideas. I'm pretty sure I have the time factor nailed when using slow cookers.


Experimenting right now. I put in a healthy 1/8 of really high-grade bud (hippie killer) and am cooking with two sticks of butter. Started at ten pm last night.

What do you think? Too little? Too late to add another stick?


----------



## hinesc6 (Feb 9, 2011)

i slow cooked a quart of hawaiian kush and 2gs of frosty jack frost for 24hrs on low..let the butter cool for 24hrs and wal la i got a nice layer of cannabutter..will take pics of it..making chocolate peanut butter cookies


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 9, 2011)

ero said:


> When using a Crock Pot, the "high" setting uses exactly twice as much power as the "low" setting. Not twice as hot, but twice as much power.


"A typical slow cooker is designed to heat food to 170°F (77°C) on low, to perhaps 190-200°F (88-93°C) on high."


----------



## ero (Feb 9, 2011)

NitroHonda said:


> Experimenting right now. I put in a healthy 1/8 of really high-grade bud (hippie killer) and am cooking with two sticks of butter. Started at ten pm last night.
> 
> What do you think? Too little? Too late to add another stick?


It's never too late. If you find that your butter is too strong, you can always melt it in a pan and add more. Sounds like you got it right, it will probably be STRONG.


----------



## NitroHonda (Feb 9, 2011)

I meant to quote ero...

Someone mentioned cooling for 24 hours and I've read up on freezing the batch immediately after straining.

Your instructions indicate just an overnight in the fridge would be sufficent. Could there be anything to gain from letting it cool 24 hours? Or just a simple hardening would suffice?


----------



## ero (Feb 9, 2011)

NitroHonda said:


> I meant to quote ero...
> 
> Someone mentioned cooling for 24 hours and I've read up on freezing the batch immediately after straining.
> 
> Your instructions indicate just an overnight in the fridge would be sufficent. Could there be anything to gain from letting it cool 24 hours? Or just a simple hardening would suffice?


My guess is that the butter and water would freeze at different rates, which is fine. I wonder if there would be enough time for the mix to seperate before freezing if you just put it straight in the freezer? My first thought is that it wouldn't completely seperate and you would lose some butter to the ice block, but I could be wrong. I also think that the worst case scenerio would be that you thaw the whole thing out and then pop it in the fridge again to harden.

As an experiment, why don't you try this: 1. freeze the batch right after straining 2. thaw and remove your butter 3. put the water back in the fridge and see if anything else seperates and hardens

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## candykidz (Feb 9, 2011)

you know if you use a crock pot you can eliminate the water from the recipe making the butter immediately usable. water was originally there to help keep the butter from burning on the stove but if you use the low or medium setting on the crock pot no water is needed. and you can make homemade 'tea bags' using coffee filters and string to tie on top, thus making a cleaner butter and cleanup a lot easier. just don't forget to squeeze out the bags before throwing away. and for those worried about dirt or other foreign particles wash the buds first in a lukewarm bath of distilled water drain well then put into butter.


----------



## ero (Feb 10, 2011)

candykidz said:


> you know if you use a crock pot you can eliminate the water from the recipe making the butter immediately usable. water was originally there to help keep the butter from burning on the stove but if you use the low or medium setting on the crock pot no water is needed. and you can make homemade 'tea bags' using coffee filters and string to tie on top, thus making a cleaner butter and cleanup a lot easier. just don't forget to squeeze out the bags before throwing away. and for those worried about dirt or other foreign particles wash the buds first in a lukewarm bath of distilled water drain well then put into butter.


I've heard temperature maximums on crock pots to be in the 190F range max, but I know mine gets to just below boiling on low. Lots of bubbles but not a full rolling boil. Good tip on the "tea bags", I have to give that a try!


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2011)

candykidz said:


> you know if you use a crock pot you can eliminate the water from the recipe making the butter immediately usable. water was originally there to help keep the butter from burning on the stove but if you use the low or medium setting on the crock pot no water is needed. and you can make homemade 'tea bags' using coffee filters and string to tie on top, thus making a cleaner butter and cleanup a lot easier. just don't forget to squeeze out the bags before throwing away. and for those worried about dirt or other foreign particles wash the buds first in a lukewarm bath of distilled water drain well then put into butter.


sorry but that really isn't more efficient for clearing out bad material than using water and allowing it to separate...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 10, 2011)

I find it strange that my crock pot will also slightly boil while it's on Low.
But when I have it on Hi it dosen't... 
I read were the folks that eat their edibles with ground up Cannabis say to heat it in the oven for 15 mins. at 190*Degrees.
That by doing so will change the CB "Whatever's" to THC.
So heating on Hi for 2 Hours at 190* Degrees and then for X amount of time at a lower temp. of 170* makes sense..
It's a matter of opinion so far as to how long to leave it in the crock pot on Low.
I put a half oz. of ground up Bud in for every cube (1/2 cup) of Butter.
This Bud comes from the same plant so I feel safe in saying that over 6 Hours on low isn't worth it AND you'll loose Butter volume IMOP.
I have tried different times on low and 3-6 hrs. is good.
Now if I only had small quantities to make the butter I would be just like every one else reading this and trying to find out how to get the most bang for their Buck.

This is only my opinion and you could be right about the 24 hours, I'm happy with my budder and would love to try yours. 
Really??? Tea Bags??


----------



## candykidz (Feb 10, 2011)

awww i never said it was more efficient i said it cut out the separation time so you don't have to wait to use it....i.e. you make butter today you eat cookies today not tomorrow.


----------



## poplars (Feb 10, 2011)

candykidz said:


> awww i never said it was more efficient i said it cut out the separation time so you don't have to wait to use it....i.e. you make butter today you eat cookies today not tomorrow.


for sure, I put mybutter water mixture in the freezer and it's done in 4 hours, not too bad...


----------



## bajafox (Feb 10, 2011)

Best tutorial I've seen so far, thanks man. Gonna try this with my next batch of clippings, we just tried making butter last week with 2.5 ounces of clippings and failed miserably.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 10, 2011)

poplars said:


> for sure, I put mybutter water mixture in the freezer and it's done in 4 hours, not too bad...


Mine too - I don't wait for the water to freeze, just for the butter to get good and solid. Rinse off the bit of green sludge that is stuck to the bottom & its ready to go !


----------



## ero (Feb 10, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I find it strange that my crock pot will also slightly boil while it's on Low.
> But when I have it on Hi it dosen't...
> I read were the folks that eat their edibles with ground up Cannabis say to heat it in the oven for 15 mins. at 190*Degrees.
> That by doing so will change the CB "Whatever's" to THC.
> So heating on Hi for 2 Hours at 190* Degrees and then for X amount of time at a lower temp. of 170* makes sense..


Heating your bud / trim in the oven results in decarboxylation. From what I learned at Oaksterdam University, this is really only needed if your bud / trim isn't fully dry. The drying process converts everything that needs to be done to get the most out of your weed.

I really appreciate everyone's input. I just put out there how I do things, but there's always room to experiment, improvise, and improve! Keep the tips and ideas rolling in!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 10, 2011)

ero said:


> Heating your bud / trim in the oven results in decarboxylation. From what I learned at Oaksterdam University, this is really only needed if your bud / trim isn't fully dry. The drying process converts everything that needs to be done to get the most out of your weed.
> 
> I really appreciate everyone's input. I just put out there how I do things, but there's always room to experiment, improvise, and improve! Keep the tips and ideas rolling in!


That's what I think also.
Being that we all hope to max our product and everyone has an opinion on their ways.
I read for days on here before I tried my first batch of budder and it came out great and I've medicated for 42 years.
I grow outside and the ole lungs just can't handle the smoke as well anymore so now I eat brownies... 
wish I'd started sooner lol
I just don't have the time or patience to do 24 hours.


----------



## akgrown (Feb 11, 2011)

there is already a sticky for a canna butter recipe, I think its towards the middle of my cook book. at first I was not going to post it but people just keep buggin.


----------



## ero (Feb 20, 2011)

Here's something new. We had several mint plants growing in the yard last year. I saved a bunch of leaves from the mint plant and cooked them up with some butter. Now I have mint flavored butter which goes GREAT in cookie and brownie recipes!


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for this thread bro! My first attempt was not succesful, but I followed this one except for I only cooked it for 12 hrs and I put 98 grams of sugar leaves in there to 1lb of butter! LOL Yeah my cookies were space cakes! 

And the mint idea is awesome! I will try that next time.


----------



## ero (Feb 21, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Thanks for this thread bro! My first attempt was not succesful, but I followed this one except for I only cooked it for 12 hrs and I put 98 grams of sugar leaves in there to 1lb of butter! LOL Yeah my cookies were space cakes!
> 
> And the mint idea is awesome! I will try that next time.


Seriously, 4.5ounces of sugar trim per pound of butter will rock your world, hahaha!

Word of advice: Mint cannabutter + fried eggs = not so much


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 21, 2011)

Yeah bro I am a light smoker and 1/4 cookie put me on my ass! LOL I was high out of my mind looking online how to come down!  No worries though I know alot of MMJ people that will like them. 

And yeah mint and eggs? LOL that sounds nasty.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 21, 2011)

Try warming a cup of milk add some hot chocolate mix, 1/2 tsp sugar, stir in a tsp of your butter with mint, stir and drink while it's still hot.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 21, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Try warming a cup of milk add some hot chocolate mix, 1/2 tsp sugar, stir in a tsp of your butter with mint, stir and drink while it's still hot.


This sounds like a really good/simple recipe.
Thanks !!


----------



## ero (Feb 22, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> Try warming a cup of milk add some hot chocolate mix, 1/2 tsp sugar, stir in a tsp of your butter with mint, stir and drink while it's still hot.


This is a total WIN


----------



## cazador (Feb 22, 2011)

I always use an oz per stick of butter and it turns out pretty good. No complants.


----------



## MsBotwin (Feb 22, 2011)

Just plugged in my Crockpot. I am using 21.5 grams of trim and popcorn buds and 1/2 lb of butter. I ground the trim up really fine in a coffe grinder I bought just for that. Great post, +rep. Can't wait to bake with my butter! Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 22, 2011)

cazador said:


> I always use an oz per stick of butter and it turns out pretty good. No complaints.


That's cause their all comatose LOL!!


----------



## feva (Feb 22, 2011)

lol im glad 1 per stick is good cause thats what i did 4 oz of trim for 1 pound of butter just separated it from the water. now the only decision is what to make with it. first time making it so ill let ya all know how it goes.


----------



## Howard Stern (Feb 22, 2011)

I bought some cookie mix at our ghetto mart! LOL But I want to make some brownies next time. I have my left over butter in the freezer so when my cookies are done I am thinking about some brownies.


----------



## ero (Mar 1, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> I bought some cookie mix at our ghetto mart! LOL But I want to make some brownies next time. I have my left over butter in the freezer so when my cookies are done I am thinking about some brownies.


When substituting butter for oil in a mix (like brownies), I usually add a little more than the recipe calls for. No particular reason, it just seems to work well.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 1, 2011)

Just started using this method about an hour and a half ago. I have 2 crock pots going, one tiny one using very small amounts as a tester. The other one was done with 2oz of trimmings and 1lb of butter 

Planning to leave the small one in there until tonight before separating the butter and trimmings and will probably leave the other one over night before separating that batch


----------



## Stephenjadem (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Doctor. First of, thank you for posting this recipe. I used the crock pot overnight (about an oz. of trimmings and 3/4 lb. butter) and then about 14 hours later strained and put the concoction in the fridge. The butter has separated and has been in the fridge for about 8 hours. My question is, how long before I cut the butter out and remove it from the water? I would hate to waste anything. Thanks again.


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 1, 2011)

If it has seperated and the butter is hard you are fine to get the butter out. How long has it been in the fridge? You will be able to tell when it is ready bro as long as it is as cold as it normaly would be in the fridge you should be fine.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2011)

Stephenjadem said:


> Hello Doctor. First of, thank you for posting this recipe. I used the crock pot overnight (about an oz. of trimmings and 3/4 lb. butter) and then about 14 hours later strained and put the concoction in the fridge. The butter has separated and has been in the fridge for about 8 hours. My question is, how long before I cut the butter out and remove it from the water? I would hate to waste anything. Thanks again.


Some folks, myself included like to do a second separation to further clarify.
Once the butter is good and hard I remove it in pieces, rinse the bottom off & its ready to cook with.
Buckle your seatbelt, its a fun (and long) ride.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 2, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> If it has seperated and the butter is hard you are fine to get the butter out. How long has it been in the fridge? You will be able to tell when it is ready bro as long as it is as cold as it normaly would be in the fridge you should be fine.


Your Avi remindes me of a pic I saw - -
http://www.shanghaikates.com/about_us.html
I have an appointment with her in a couple of months for a half sleeve - should be a good time !


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 2, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Your Avi remindes me of a pic I saw - -
> http://www.shanghaikates.com/about_us.html
> I have an appointment with her in a couple of months for a half sleeve - should be a good time !


Holly shit bro I am jealous now! I love Howard and that would be cool to get a tat by the same lady that put some ink on Howie!  I have three tats and don't plan on getting more than two more but shit I would love to get one from her! Gl on your Sleeve brotha!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is my first attempt. 

I got 6.3 ounces from a pound of butter and 2 ounces from using 5 ounces of butter. Not sure why I lost so much with the bigger crock pot though. What is the average weight loss after using a pound of butter? 


Pics..
View attachment 1471711View attachment 1471713View attachment 1471714View attachment 1471715View attachment 1471710View attachment 1471716View attachment 1471712


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 2, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Here is my first attempt.
> 
> I got 6.3 ounces from a pound of butter and 2 ounces from using 5 ounces of butter. Not sure why I lost so much with the bigger crock pot though. What is the average weight loss after using a pound of butter?
> 
> ...


I don't know what u did to loose so much, I use 1 lb of real butter and add 2 sticks of margarine to it.
And I always get over a pound of budder, but I do 2 hrs Hi 6 hrs low, maybe you boiled it away??


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Here is my first attempt.
> 
> I got 6.3 ounces from a pound of butter and 2 ounces from using 5 ounces of butter. Not sure why I lost so much with the bigger crock pot though. What is the average weight loss after using a pound of butter?
> 
> ...


Yeah bro could you give more info on how you did your butter?


----------



## ero (Mar 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Here is my first attempt.
> 
> I got 6.3 ounces from a pound of butter and 2 ounces from using 5 ounces of butter. Not sure why I lost so much with the bigger crock pot though. What is the average weight loss after using a pound of butter?


That's a HUGE loss. I usually lose an ounce or two per pound of real butter. Did you leave the lid to the crock pot on or off? How long did you let it cool and solidify? Did you cool it in the fridge overnight? I'm really at a loss as to where it went.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

It seems we over cooked it a boiled away some of the butter after all. My cousin was here helping me and I think we may have misunderstood the directions in post #1. We will be trying it again soon, maybe 2lbs of butter depending on how much the trimmings weigh after I harvest. 

I followed the directions as closely as possible but for the first hour I believe we ended up accidentally setting the crockpot a bit too warm...

Thanks everyone, updates soon.

BTW, does anyone have a good cookie recipe?


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 3, 2011)

bajafox said:


> It seems we over cooked it a boiled away some of the butter after all. My cousin was here helping me and I think we may have misunderstood the directions in post #1. We will be trying it again soon, maybe 2lbs of butter depending on how much the trimmings weigh after I harvest.
> 
> I followed the directions as closely as possible but for the first hour I believe we ended up accidentally setting the crockpot a bit too warm...
> 
> ...


Sorry your butter didn't work out bro! Hopefully it will next time. oh and for the cookie mix I just go down to the market and look through the ready made bags of mix to find the one that asks for butter not oil. Hope that helps bro, look for the chocolate chip ones they have one that asks for 1/2 cup butter in there!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks man, I have 3 girls coming down in a few days so I'll get another shot at it.


----------



## vdubb808 (Mar 4, 2011)

What temp is to hot when making butter ? I just checked my crock-pot and it's at 190F. When I put the lid on it says 210F. I hope it didn't get to hot. I just put it on warm because I had it on the low setting when it got to that temp. How long should I let it cook in the crock-pot ?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2011)

vdubb808 said:


> What temp is to hot when making butter ? I just checked my crock-pot and it's at 190F. When I put the lid on it says 210F. I hope it didn't get to hot. I just put it on warm because I had it on the low setting when it got to that temp. How long should I let it cook in the crock-pot ?


You're in the right thread, now just start at the beginning - all the info is already here.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 4, 2011)

It's funny how folks ask questions and the answers are in the very same thread,
I do understand tho.
I read and read for hours to find the answers for cooking canna budder.
Really, who wants to read thru 10 pages of things for a simple answer like how much water ect.
It would be nice for the OP to put a index in the begining of their Thread.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

Good point, but how long will it take for someone to answer your question compared to reading 6 pages of this thread? 

This seems to happen a lot on RIU, people want the quickest easiest answer without having to do any research. I like to look for my own answers and when I can't get it then I will ask for help.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Good point, but how long will it take for someone to answer your question compared to reading 6 pages of this thread?
> 
> This seems to happen a lot on RIU, people want the quickest easiest answer without having to do any research. I like to look for my own answers and when I can't get it then I will ask for help.


True here - in addition, I find that I get answers to questions I didn't even know I had by reseaching on my own.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

Same here, I learn so much more by doing my own research, you do tend to stumble upon things you weren't even looking for in the first place. 

I'd hate to get this thread of track so here is my butter a couple of days after it's been in the fridge. More than likely I will make some brownies today since I already have the mix, I'm too lazy to go out and look for the cookie mix I wanted to do...hahaha


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Same here, I learn so much more by doing my own research, you do tend to stumble upon things you weren't even looking for in the first place.
> 
> I'd hate to get this thread of track so here is my butter a couple of days after it's been in the fridge. More than likely I will make some brownies today since I already have the mix, I'm too lazy to go out and look for the cookie mix I wanted to do...hahaha
> 
> View attachment 1474486View attachment 1474487


Try this one - its really simple, tastes fantastic and most people have all the ingredients already. Its simple !!
*Classic Peanut Butter Cookies *
Ingredients
1 cup Canna butter
1 cup peanut butter
1 cup white sugar
1 cup packed brown sugar
2 eggs
2 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 teaspoons baking soda


*Directions*


Cream together canna-butter, peanut butter and sugars. Beat in eggs.
In a separate bowl, sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Stir into batter. Put batter in refrigerator for 1 hour.
Roll into 1 inch balls and put on baking sheets. Flatten each ball with a fork, making a criss-cross pattern. Bake in a preheated 375 degrees F oven for about 10 minutes or until cookies begin to brown. Do not over-bake.
First time I made these I ate three right out of the oven - after nothing for an hour I ate two more. 
Big mistake - I was hammered for hours.


----------



## rudy2010 (Mar 4, 2011)

Great info. I do a very similar process to make my cannabutter. I use a regular pot on the stove on a very low setting. I use 2oz of trim per lb of butter. My trim is approx 25% popcorn buds. I find the 22 - 24 hour cooking time to be noticeably better than the 8 hours I had been doing originally.

I add the butter to the pot and slowly melt it at low temp. Then I add the weed and mix it with the butter. Since I make very large batches (8lbs of butter and over 1 lb of trim and buds) the pot is more than half full. I add water until it is about 1 inch from the top of the pot. I increase the heat until I see just one or two bubbles appear. This does not take long since the mixture is so thick. As soon as I see the bubbles I cover the pot and reduce the heat to a simmer. Then I cook 22 - 24 hours.

After this the straining, cooling and draining is just like what was described in the procedure above. I measure my cannabutter into 1 cup (1/2 lb or 2 cubes) amounts in sandwich bags and store in the freezer.

When using 8 lbs of butter I was able to recover 6 lbs of cannabutter. I strain with cheese cloth then squeeze with a potato ricer. I have tried boiling the squeezed mess to try to get the remaining butter but got so little it was not worth the work. Now I just toss the little leftover hockey pucks of weed in the compost.


----------



## grezyolgranny (Mar 4, 2011)

if you remelt that butter and whip it hard it will lose most of its green color discovered by acdient


----------



## grezyolgranny (Mar 4, 2011)

i meant rewhip when soft not melted sorry just makes it harder for gramma to spot it in the butter cookies. nice long naps


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

Also guys don't follow the directions on the bag of mix on the oven temp. You can cook out the THC while cooking the cookies. Google the temps cus I think it said 375 on the box but I am thinking that 350 is the max temp you should work with. I may be wrong it may even be lower.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

Well I ended up chopping 2 girls a week early today due to bugs so I have well over an ounce of clippings and pop corn buds in the freezer. Gonna start a batch of brownies today and another batch of cannabutter, hopefully the right way this time


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Well I ended up chopping 2 girls a week early today due to bugs so I have well over an ounce of clippings and pop corn buds in the freezer. Gonna start a batch of brownies today and another batch of cannabutter, hopefully the right way this time


Sounds awesome bro let us know how they turn out. I fucked up my first batch and it was a major dissapointment so I am really hopeing for ya brotha!


----------



## poplars (Mar 4, 2011)

grezyolgranny said:


> if you remelt that butter and whip it hard it will lose most of its green color discovered by acdient


that's cool for aesthetics I guess...

but this isn't hash oil, this is cannabutter lol.... you don't smoke it, you put it in something to eat...so idk if that's gonna catch on or not... not really ideal to buy the butter outside edibles...
sorry just smoked some sativaish bud so I'm rambling...as far as this thread is concerned I need to make cannabutter again but I think I need to get a crock pot that has a "warm" setting... better for the 24 hour method.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 4, 2011)

bajafox said:


> Well I ended up chopping 2 girls a week early today due to bugs so I have well over an ounce of clippings and pop corn buds in the freezer. Gonna start a batch of brownies today and another batch of cannabutter, hopefully the right way this time


Do you not dry it first before freezing?
I do, but I don't know if its absolutely required.


----------



## bajafox (Mar 4, 2011)

Howard Stern said:


> Sounds awesome bro let us know how they turn out. I fucked up my first batch and it was a major dissapointment so I am really hopeing for ya brotha!


Thanks man, and thanks to this thread I'm learning new stuff  Can't wait to get started on the new batch



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Do you not dry it first before freezing?
> I do, but I don't know if its absolutely required.


Yup, I chopped early this morning and all the trimmings and tiny buds are in the freezer. I probably won't start the butter until later this afternoon, same for the brownies but I hope to have some updates soon


----------



## vdubb808 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks to this thread my first batch of butter was a success. I'm on my 3rd batch of making some killa butter with my crock pot. Life is good, Buttah is great..........


----------



## ero (Mar 11, 2011)

I didn't put this in the original post in order to keep it simple, but I thought I would share with you advanced butter beings. 

When I have extra bud or trim, I toss it in the crock pot mix, and make an insanely strong base butter. I can then freeze it and dilute it with plain butter when it's time to bake. It works great and you end up with one container of green butter in your freezer instead of 3 or 4. You can also go longer between crock pot cooks.

Just another tip for you. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2011)

I gave my neighbor some Brownies the other day, I haven't seen him since
should I go check on him??


----------



## Howard Stern (Mar 11, 2011)

dirtsurfr said:


> I gave my neighbor some Brownies the other day, I haven't seen him since
> should I go check on him??


Go over there in a police uniform! LOL


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 11, 2011)

I just saw him he's glad he only ate 1/4 of it Kicked his ass


----------



## shablagoo (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it too late to revive this thread? Just wanted to say thanks for the instructions. Followed them to the T last night and made a rather nice batch. Make some snickerdoodles with it tonight and they seem to be pretty potent 

Now for a question, if you don't mind. What is the preferred method, if there even is one, to get the budder to taste less _obvious_. I'm not trying to sneak them by anyone as a prank or anything, but I was hoping the end result would be a potent budder with not such a potent pot taste. Would running it through the crock pot a second time with a new batch of water help to remove the overwhelming taste?

Some specs of our batch:
3 sticks butter
8g bud
Crock potted for ~15 hours or so.

Any tips, or is baking with budder just supposed to taste like your nomming on a sugary joint, LOL


----------



## omri (Apr 3, 2011)

what about cooking temprature for brownies and cookies and such. i thought the highest temp for mj was around 290 but all the recepies i see are for around 325 350 so can someone that has cooked brownies please give me some advice here thank in advance. peace


----------



## shablagoo (Apr 3, 2011)

I've cooked some fantastic and highly potent brownies many times and always use whatever the directions on the box say for temperature. I think brownies are usually 325 degrees. The cookies I made in the above post where I was asking if there's anything I can do to get the overbearing weed taste out of the budder, the cookies were baked for 7 minutes at 400 degrees and were rather potent as well. I'd hate to think of how potent they'd have been if we did cook off any of the THC in those cookies. :-O


----------



## ero (Apr 3, 2011)

shablagoo said:


> Is it too late to revive this thread? Just wanted to say thanks for the instructions. Followed them to the T last night and made a rather nice batch. Make some snickerdoodles with it tonight and they seem to be pretty potent
> 
> Now for a question, if you don't mind. What is the preferred method, if there even is one, to get the budder to taste less _obvious_. I'm not trying to sneak them by anyone as a prank or anything, but I was hoping the end result would be a potent budder with not such a potent pot taste. Would running it through the crock pot a second time with a new batch of water help to remove the overwhelming taste?
> 
> ...


Personally I would have used another stick of butter, closer to 1lb butter per 1/4oz of bud. If you melt your butter down and add another stick, it should still be plenty potent but less weed tasting. Maybe your recipe just called for a LOT of budder? lol


----------



## ero (Apr 3, 2011)

shablagoo said:


> I've cooked some fantastic and highly potent brownies many times and always use whatever the directions on the box say for temperature. I think brownies are usually 325 degrees. The cookies I made in the above post where I was asking if there's anything I can do to get the overbearing weed taste out of the budder, the cookies were baked for 7 minutes at 400 degrees and were rather potent as well. I'd hate to think of how potent they'd have been if we did cook off any of the THC in those cookies. :-O


I've read several times on here about not cooking over a certain temp as to avoid baking out the THC. There is some merit to that idea, but only in theory. 
Let's break this down.

-I have a brownie recipe that bakes at 325 degrees for 40 minutes. 
-Normally, you wouldn't want your weed to get that hot as some of it would bake off. 
-That being said, when your brownies come out of the oven, they are NOT 325 degrees. They are probably close to 150 or 175 degrees at the most.
-Example: A 20lb thanksgiving turkey cooks for about 6 hours at 325. The goal is to get it to about 165 degrees internal temperature.

So, unless you're cooking with a blow torch, follow the recipe directions and you'll be fine.


----------



## Pew (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Ero & Contributors for a very good thread.. I have a Noob question.. When you say trim, do you mean dried leaves? Are the stalks and male parts (aside from making seeds) useful/worthwhile to use for anything? TIA


----------



## omri (Apr 3, 2011)

thanks to you shablagoo and ero. i am grateful for your responses and ero what you does make perfectly good sense if i had taken the time to think it out, but alas we sometimes get in a hurry. peace


----------



## shablagoo (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Ero, and no problem, omri. We've determined that three cookies is the magic number.

Ero: Ya know, I meant to put my cookie recipe up, too, since, as you said, maybe the recipe just called for a lot of butter. They were snickerdoodles. Here's what's in them:

1 1/2 cups granulated white sugar
1 cup (8 ounces) pot butter, room temperature
2 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 tsp cinnamon
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Does that seem like a big enough budder:everything else ratio to make the cookies straight up taste like weed? I suppose we could toss in another stick (we started with 2, but after reading some more posts, he decided to toss in another stick as he didn't want it to be 'too strong'. heh, is there such a thing? LMAO) At any rate, we used some pretty decent midrange bud in this budder, and still ended up having to eat three cookies to get totally zonkered. One cookie definitely produced a nice mellow high, but I'm trying to make a batch of cookies like I read about online all the time. You know the kind....the 'i ate one cookie and was high all night' kind. 

Not sure if throwing in another stick of butter into the budder will make it noticeably less potent. What are your thoughts on a second round of water filtration? I've got enough budder to melt back down and run through the water process a second time. If it's worthwhile, I'll give it a shot. If it's entirely useless, I'd rather not waste the time. 

Thanks again!


----------



## ero (Apr 5, 2011)

shablagoo said:


> Thanks Ero, and no problem, omri. We've determined that three cookies is the magic number.
> 
> Ero: Ya know, I meant to put my cookie recipe up, too, since, as you said, maybe the recipe just called for a lot of butter. They were snickerdoodles. Here's what's in them:
> 
> ...


I think you could add another 1/4 cup of butter and be fine. I've gotten lazy and started using box mix from the grocery and adding my own butter. It's all good... sometimes I just butter my toast or a bagel. Yum!


----------



## ero (Apr 5, 2011)

Pew said:


> Thanks Ero & Contributors for a very good thread.. I have a Noob question.. When you say trim, do you mean dried leaves? Are the stalks and male parts (aside from making seeds) useful/worthwhile to use for anything? TIA


My trim consists of dried leaves that were near the bud, "trimmed" when a bud was trimmed. Often those leaves are just a sugary as a good bud. Fan leaves and stalks and such have little use to me, although I'm sure they contain plenty of trichomes. Actually, I read an awesome article on Afghani Hash. It's made by women that put olive oil on their hands and walk the cannabis fields rubbing the leaves. They constantly roll their hands together, then they rub a leaf. In the end they have a ball of hash in their hands. So... very little of the plant needs to be wasted. It just depends how much work you want to do.


----------



## shablagoo (Apr 5, 2011)

ero said:


> Actually, I read an awesome article on Afghani Hash. It's made by women that put olive oil on their hands and walk the cannabis fields rubbing the leaves. They constantly roll their hands together, then they rub a leaf. In the end they have a ball of hash in their hands. .


LOL that sounds so sexy


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Apr 5, 2011)

I wonder what the effect the Olive oil has on the plants? My immediate thought is it would clog their stoma, but IDK.


----------



## bajafox (Apr 5, 2011)

Tried this method 3 times and really like it. I finally got a decent amount from my third try, used just over a pound and got close to that after. Of all the things we've baked I liked brownies the best, here's my latest batch. Thanks again for the great tutorial 

View attachment 1535270View attachment 1535271


----------



## ero (Apr 7, 2011)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I wonder what the effect the Olive oil has on the plants? My immediate thought is it would clog their stoma, but IDK.


I don't think it was a significant amount of oil on their hands, just enough to keep things slick and moving, not sticking to their hands. I can't find the article, but it was facinating. The amount of hash they came up with from just walking the fields and rubbing the leaves was amazing.


----------



## CA MMJ (Apr 16, 2011)

Just started the process =O Followed your instructions to the T, ero, except I used about 1 1/4oz of trim/lb of butter, because i am unsure of my trim quality. The butter just melted, ill update when the process is complete =D


----------



## omri (Apr 20, 2011)

hey shaglaboo how strong were your cookies using your reciepie


----------



## CA MMJ (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol, my cannabutter came out looking exactly like yours in the OP Ero. Wasn't too strong, took about 2-3 cookies to get me stoned so i'm going to re-melt all my butter and strengthen it up to my tolerance need. But other than that, great method Ero! This is how i'm making my cannabutter from now on.


----------



## Shadeslay (Apr 27, 2011)

Sweet I'm going to have to try and make this with my next batch.


----------



## Derple (May 2, 2011)

fantastic recipe  thanks


----------



## gioua (May 4, 2011)

Ok... so I made a crock pot method of canna oil used 3 oz oil to 1.5 oz post decarbed pot. so If I do the math right??
1.5 oz = 43 gm weed then 3 oz oil = 85g 1 oz would then equal 28 gm per oz. so half oz = 14 gm per half quarter oz is 7gm.


should I have enuf oil to absorb ALL the thc in 4 hours on med heat in a crockpot?


----------



## Masachiefa420 (Jun 18, 2011)

So this is my first time making budder and I am going to just be using really super chron bud. would you recommend a quarter to a pound of butter or less butter?


----------



## Stark Raving (Jun 18, 2011)

Great thread! +1 rep.

As a fellow "slo-butter" afficianado, I'd like to bounce a few things off you if you have the time.

I've been using a slow cooker for a few years now, and my method is similar. I've found a few thing though:
1) I ran a trial where I used the same product, and made two identical batches of butter. The only difference was that I simmered one for 12 hours, and the other for 20. Oddly, the one for 12 hours was more potent. My slow cooker holds at about 180F. Do you think it may have been hot enough to slightly degrade the THC over the longer period?
2) I've always used coffee filters with good results. Is there an advantage to cheesecloth, or are they pretty much the same?
3) I've found my best results come from frozen trim (with LOTS of bud. I use trim that amatures would consider smokable bud). Do you find theres much of a difference when you use dried over fresh/frozen? (Did a similar trial as above but with dried and frozen, and found a difference, but not huge. Measured both batches frozen, then dried one so I'd have the same amount)

I'll share my recipe. I'm always looking for ways to tweak it, so any comments are appreciated!

1 lb butter
4 oz frozen, high quality trim (if the trim isn't top notch, I'll suppliment with some bud)
Top cooker with water

Once the butter has melted, I slow cook for about 12 hours. I keep stirring to a minimum, about 4 times throughout the process. Then I strain, first through a wire sieve, squeezing the last bit through the solids to get all the butter out. Next I strain through a coffee filter (basket style works best. The cone style tend to tear at the seam pretty easily. If the filters seen to be tearing I just double them up) Seperate in the fridge, and voila! Slo-butter.
This stuff turns out extremely potent! Love it. I do find I get a bit of that "weedy taste" in my baking though. Could that be the coffee filters instead of cheese cloth? Not that I mind, just curious.

Any ideas to improve things?


----------



## 131copano (Jun 28, 2011)

well being in the cooking bussiness for ooohhh we will say 45 yrs. o yea thats it. well here we go 1 qp of texas swag 16 cups watew 1 lbow of un saly
ted butter.
1. in crock pot boil water that you puut in hot cover pot now.

2. warm butter while water boiles
3

3. gring fine qp swag no sticks youngen's

4.waloth put in freezer

ter boiling butter dumped in. stir cover bring back to boil

5. dump weed in stir every 2 hrs for 18 hrs..remember to recover

6. strain through cheese cloth in correct size boll squise butter out of c


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Jun 28, 2011)

I only ever simmer my butter for 1.5hrs and it still comes out pretty strong. I use about 40g trim/lb of butter. I made a discovery recently that takes ALL the hassle out of straining. Go on ebay or to your local health food store and purchase a Nut Milk Bag. It will cost you between $4-11 and it makes the straining process RIDICULOUSLY easy. I used to hate making butter because it too forever for the mix to strain through my cheese cloth. The NUT MILK BAG is by far the way to go for straining. I will never use anything else again. You can be done straining in a couple of minutes instead of 15-30 and with the nut milk bag you can squeeze as hard as you want unlike cheese cloth where you have to worry about it sneaking through. My butter comes out perfectly pure with not a single trace of scum and because I can squeeze as hard as I want I can get EVERY LAST DROP of buttery goodness out of the mix.

Nut Milk Bag FTW


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wondering....why use unsalted butter? Is there that much of a difference? Because I can buy a full case of salted butter at costco and it comes out to less than $.25 a stick....

Any help would be appreciated, I plan on making butter this weekend.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 14, 2011)

salted or not I belive it's the fat content that counts for absorbing all the goodness from the hreb..


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 14, 2011)

That's what i figured.....just had to ask since ive read everywhere except one place that said to use unsalted butter.


----------



## bethanybrawndo (Oct 17, 2011)

ero said:


> A couple of my patients have asked me how to make cannabutter. One patient has mobility issues and they can stand only for short periods. While this method takes longer than some, it is absolutely reliable and very easy for most people to master. So... here we go!
> 
> We need a Crock Pot, butter (real butter is best), trim or bud, and water. Later you will also need a large pot, strainer, cheese cloth, and storage container.
> 
> ...


This way actually sounds very similar to the way I do it. But this time I'm going to do it exactly like you do it. I'm about to make 2 lbs of it myself. I'll take pictures throughout the process.


----------



## BawlsGuarana (Nov 5, 2011)

Hemp4Victory said:


> I made a discovery recently that takes ALL the hassle out of straining. Go on ebay or to your local health food store and purchase a Nut Milk Bag. It will cost you between $4-11 and it makes the straining process RIDICULOUSLY easy. I used to hate making butter because it too forever for the mix to strain through my cheese cloth.


Just made my first batch, using cheesecloth. Messy and not as strained as I'd like. I saw this and got to thinking: why not toss the ground up material and the butter in a Nut Milk Bag, put that into an oven bag, then put that into the crock pot and let it go for a day? No water to deal with, and just let the Nut Milk Bag drain into the oven bag when done, then pour from the oven bag into the container for refrigerating?

Seems like a good theory, anyway. I'll have to try it the next time. Hmmm.....

Anyway, my thanks to the starter of this thread and all the posters within. Made my first time pretty straightforward. Thank you all!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 6, 2011)

I think you will find you still have to squeeze the cheesecloth. I'm thinking a potatoe ricer to do the squeezing, but I put ALOt of herb into my budder up ot 1/4 Lb Herb to 1 Lb of butter. I'm finding different effects from different strains.
Some pick you up and some knock you into the couch LOL!!!


----------



## AMileHigh (Nov 7, 2011)

just spent a hour reading through this whole thread. Thanks to all for the edjamacation. Things will never be the same...lol


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for this! I'm going to use a 1/2 oz of nice bud and substitute cocoa butter for butter.


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 14, 2011)

*Outstanding thread !
+REP

I just literally read the first 11 pages, and didn't see this mentioned once...............

What does the kitchen and house smell like while cooking/making cannabutter ??
Can't have my spot smelling all loud and shit.
Thanks !
*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 14, 2011)

I's not a good smell and just running the fan over the stove won't help.


----------



## vince420 (Dec 16, 2011)

in here it tells you whats the right measurement 3 grams of weed to 30 grams http://www.marijuana.com/cooking-marijuana-recipes/128908-strongest-canna-butter.html


----------



## goleafsgo (Dec 17, 2011)

Is there not some kind of crock-pot with digital heat setting. So you could set it at say 170 degrees, or whatever the optimal temperature is to avoid overcooking your weed. Or would buying this just be a waste of money.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 17, 2011)

My crock pot has off low and High
low=170
High=190


----------



## goleafsgo (Dec 19, 2011)

I actually was looking at crock-pots while Christmas shopping yesterday. About $60CND for a decent one with digital heat setting. All see what I can get on boxing day though. What would be the best temp to cook at to avoid burning off any THC or butter. I would think somewhere around 170. Also I assme we a re talking about Fahrenheit.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 19, 2011)

I run mine on hi for 1 hr. and then on low for 5-6 hrs. Works fer me.


----------



## ML75 (Dec 20, 2011)

wow this was enlightning thank you


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 20, 2011)

Once you start you won't be able to stop...


ML75 said:


> wow this was enlightning thank you


----------



## fadedfedor (Dec 23, 2011)

Great thread! Thanks a lot to all the contributors.


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Dec 30, 2011)

well just did the crock pot directions. make it into some oil and got some brownies in the oven as i type this. were gonna see how they turn out.


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Dec 30, 2011)

well ate 1 brownie little before 6. its now 815 just got home from pizza hut with my mom. i was feeling it in pizza hut either i was feeling the brownie or the beers lol.havent drank in about 5 or 6 months. just about 6 or 7 last saturday. one last night. and 2 today. i dont think it was the beer i was feeling thought it could of had an effect. i ate a few pieces of pizza and some bread sticks. i can still feel the brownie buzz though sure its that anyways. i used 7grams of finely grinded bud i grew myself in a stick and a half of butter.. seeds comes from real blueberry kush bag. lost some butter ended up with only 1 stick worth in the end. just enough for my brownie mix though lol


----------



## greenlight077 (Dec 31, 2011)

Making some butter, been in for 8 hours. Put in 6.5 ounces shake, not kiefed, along with 7 ounces mids to 2.5 lb butter (10 sticks).
13.5 ounces total to 2.5 lb butter, this is going to be the strongest butter I have ever made. I'll be back!


----------



## greenlight077 (Dec 31, 2011)

There was one time I put in 4 ounces to 4 sticks of butter; after was strained returned it to the crock pot tossed in another half stick butter and ADDED in 11 grams of bubble hash, waited 5 hours then unlike the first time, no straining, put in the freezer until solid and when removed from the water the hash stuck to the bottom of the butter. 3/6 people that tried that butter will never eat cannafood again. Long time medical patients too =/. Put it all on the double boiler mixed it up with a couple bars of hersheys chocolate and handed him a spoonful, he ate half of that spoonful.....That was the first time I had to sit and pray with a grown man and his wife, for 4 hours, I felt very very bad...Be careful....it can be traumatizing. - Friendly J


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Dec 31, 2011)

i ate another brownie about 930 this morning took one hit off a bowl after i finished the brownie. just ate some leftover pizza. im feeling pretty good. that bowl hit got me started and now i think the brownie is taking over. i notice it seems like a different high off the edibles than smoking/vape. so now i have tried pot 3 ways lol.. smoke/vape/edibles


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 31, 2011)

I lke eddibles for visiting folks that don't care for smoking.
I just pop a few in my mouth and then I can enjoy being around a bunch of drunks that look down their noses at pot smokers!
Yea their a bunch of asswipes...


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Dec 31, 2011)

had my mom eat one. she doesnt smoke much took her about an hour to 1.5 hours and i asked her if she was feeling it she said my face is feeling funny... she ended up taking a nap lol. must have slept a good hour. said it seems like she slept for ever.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 31, 2011)

I make mine most the time with a 50/50 mix of Indica and Sativa and it seems to relax you some but not were you want to nod off,
I'm getting this down to a science different blends different effects.


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Dec 31, 2011)

i will be getting into it more. my first grow was completed. used 7 grams of bud from that after it was cured and stuff for well over a month. great smoke. figured id try this or recipe out. and hey it works. first times a charm lol


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 1, 2012)

This butter is very strong, what a good new year this is going to be, I am very very medicated. DARK green butter, mixed a table spoon or 2 into a chocolate bar then proceeded to combine my coffee with the Ultra Chocolate, made from Ultra butter. I am very medicated, cold sweats but I mean, Oh geez I hmm ...huh don't really know now..some strong butter


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 1, 2012)

You know..I came here for a reason and I uh ah ha yeah, ..nvm I already posted above


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2012)

Good to hear, never mind he's gone...


----------



## CannabisChef (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone!

I figured I'd make my debut post in this thread seeing as I've just made a batch of cannabutter in my Crock Pot to start off the new year...

Just made some cookies, thinkin' about rice krispies or brownies next??


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 1, 2012)

I blew thru my last batch... so I'm making more tommrow.
I'm thinking fudge this time, a first for me.


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow I passed out and just woke up at 2am, I'm only eating half a table spoon this time, not 1-2 table spoons, omg


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn that's 20 hours. Wow, okay I have 2lbs of the butter left, this time I'm using half a tbls in this bowl of chili. I will be back


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would have to say, use your butter as is, once you cook it you lower the potency from vaporization in the oven, I mix the butter into whatever I want....Just like no-bake cookies...those rock.


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 2, 2012)

...it's only been....oh fuck...I'm going to be floored I ate a couple tablespoons just now in some coffee, forgot about that chili..damn.......I dont know whats going to happen. I should have thought about how long its been, fuckity fuck, I fucked up...I think I just ate an ounce


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*I suggest buying small GLASS mason jars from the grocery store or WalFart.
Plastic is extremely porous and the butter will eventually permeate and stain the plastic.
That means you're losing some to the plastic, especially when the butter is hot and melted.
The plastic can also affect the taste of the butter.
I believe glass for long time storage is best.
We do the same with our cured buds......put them in glass.*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*Also, who has a good recipe for making chocolate candy of some sort ?
Thanks !
I can't wait to make some butter with my Cinderella 88 !!!!
Talk about trippin' !!lol*


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 2, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Also, who has a good recipe for making chocolate candy of some sort ?
> Thanks !
> I can't wait to make some butter with my Cinderella 88 !!!!
> Talk about trippin' !!lol*





dirtsurfr said:


> I've posted this before..
> Let me know what you think
> ingredients
> 3- 1 lb boxes powdered sugar
> ...



https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/487756-christmas-recipes-special-presents.html


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 2, 2012)

*Thanks a lot !
So can I skip to the chocolate and wax part and just add some canna butter ?
I basically want canna-chocolate drops, bars, square, etc..
You see where I am going with this. lol*


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 3, 2012)

Flo Grow said:


> *Also, who has a good recipe for making chocolate candy of some sort ?
> Thanks !
> I can't wait to make some butter with my Cinderella 88 !!!!
> Talk about trippin' !!lol*





Flo Grow said:


> *Thanks a lot !
> So can I skip to the chocolate and wax part and just add some canna butter ?
> I basically want canna-chocolate drops, bars, square, etc..
> You see where I am going with this. lol*




A really easy way of infusing Cannabutter into lets say Hershey's chocolate bars: First obtain a Double broiler, fill the bottom pan with water set on stove medium-high heat, set the 2nd pot on top of the first pot, leave the 2nd pot empty and fill with Cannabutter and chocolate, stir until mixed evenly. You will hit a saturation point and the butter will layer itself on top of the chocolate, I suggest finding the highest fat content chocolate you can (Gourmet chocolate works best). - Friendly Jake


----------



## imconfused (Jan 6, 2012)

can i just spread this on some bread?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jan 7, 2012)

sure you can eat it straight off a spoon but why???


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 8, 2012)

Hemp4Victory said:


> I only ever simmer my butter for 1.5hrs and it still comes out pretty strong. I use about 40g trim/lb of butter. I made a discovery recently that takes ALL the hassle out of straining. Go on ebay or to your local health food store and purchase a Nut Milk Bag. It will cost you between $4-11 and it makes the straining process RIDICULOUSLY easy. I used to hate making butter because it too forever for the mix to strain through my cheese cloth. The NUT MILK BAG is by far the way to go for straining. I will never use anything else again. You can be done straining in a couple of minutes instead of 15-30 and with the nut milk bag you can squeeze as hard as you want unlike cheese cloth where you have to worry about it sneaking through. My butter comes out perfectly pure with not a single trace of scum and because I can squeeze as hard as I want I can get EVERY LAST DROP of buttery goodness out of the mix.
> 
> Nut Milk Bag FTW



Looks great to me. Now, where do I find one? Walmart thought I was playing with them, as did Bed, Bath, and Peons.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 13, 2012)

*Making some tonight.
Here's a pound of 98% buds and 2% sugar leaves (slightly wet still, harvested 24hrs ago) .
The tote is an 18gal filled 2.5 inches deep ! lol
Making a half pound of buds with 2 pounds of butter.
*
*My belief is that you'll lose more trichs once it's dry and ground up due to the "finger fucking" from touching/crunching and whatever gets stuck to the plastic zip lock while freezing.


*View attachment 1996490


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 13, 2012)

*The strain is 99% (SR71 Purple Kush x Appalachia [Green Crack x Tres Dawg{ChemD BX3}] ) x Gorilla Grape F1.
The rest is Gorilla Grape F2.

Yes it's gonna be dank as butter !!
*


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 13, 2012)

*Can you say....COMA-BUTTER !? LMFAO

Question: Do you measure the butter the same way when it's time to cook with it.
I.E. 1 tablespoon of regular butter = 1 tablespoon coma-butter ? lol
*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 13, 2012)

In your case, only if you want to hallucinate, maybe even call 911 on yourself.


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 13, 2012)

*End up looking like your avatar ! lmao*


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2012)

What are you saying?


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 14, 2012)

*Not so obvious ? lol

Dave looks high a hell, despite acting blind and white. lmao
Funny ass episode too.

1/2 pound buds and popcorn (slightly wet weight) and 2 pounds of butter ! 
Mmmm

*View attachment 1996806


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2012)

I made my first cannabutter because of this thread. I took the used trim/buds and put them in a tea ball in a small pot with some water and milk on low for about 20 minutes. My wife said she was TOO high, I was ripped too. Good times. Enjoy that concoction!!

And yes, I knew what you were talking about. Some people on here don't know who Clayton Bigsby is, so I like messing with them, implying they are racists by making fun of my "pic". Woogey Boogey!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 14, 2012)

*LMFAO...Woogety Boogety !
+REP to ya CB.

Explain that tea ball set up.
Sounds good.*


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe he's talking about one of these.


----------



## ClaytonBigsby (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, GreatWhiteNorth, only mine is round. I just packed it with used trim and put it in a small pot on the stove, with about 1 cup of water and 1/2 cup milk. Smoke was billowing up, but not boiling, for 20 minutes. I poured the mix into a coffee mug filled with spiced cider and it was f'in amazing. The high took about 40 minutes to hit, but when it did, I was stir-fried for hours. Good times!


PS Flo, thanks for the Rep! Me likes +rep!


----------



## Flo Grow (Jan 14, 2012)

*Batch #1 is done.
Starting batch #2 now.

*View attachment 1998416View attachment 1998417View attachment 1998418View attachment 1998420View attachment 1998422


----------



## imconfused (Jan 22, 2012)

I made some for the 1st time. I followed the steps but I couldn't get cheese cloth so just used a t-towel. And boy it smells and tastes like absolute shit!


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 23, 2012)

imconfused said:


> I made some for the 1st time. I followed the steps but I couldn't get cheese cloth so just used a t-towel. And boy it smells and tastes like absolute shit!


Bummer man! Find a good recipe to mask the taste.....Did you use water?... If not you could have burnt the butter and also if the plant material was sticking out in the air that could have burned too!


----------



## Izoc666 (Jan 23, 2012)

hey ERO you re doing awesome tutorial im gonna try your techquie soon ! thanks for sharing +rep for ya

666


----------



## silusbotwin (Jan 24, 2012)

I have some butter crocking as we speak  Thanks for the instructions


----------



## imconfused (Jan 26, 2012)

greenlight077 said:


> Bummer man! Find a good recipe to mask the taste.....Did you use water?... If not you could have burnt the butter and also if the plant material was sticking out in the air that could have burned too!


yea i followed the instructions given. its because i used a t-towel and not a cheese cloth. but i shall do as you said and find something to mask the task.

my dog went threw my bin and found the canna-butter waste (the spent leaves and bud) and ate it. dude i thought she was going to die and ended up spending a night in the vets. my dog was sooo stoned she couldnt even stand up!


----------



## RC7 (Jan 26, 2012)

something i have always wondered is say you make a batch of brownies or whatever you mix in the butter, do some of the brownies come out stronger than others?? like one super weak then another super strong? or is this avoided by mixed the batch really well? just wondering if anybody knows the answer


----------



## imconfused (Jan 27, 2012)

RC7 said:


> something i have always wondered is say you make a batch of brownies or whatever you mix in the butter, do some of the brownies come out stronger than others?? like one super weak then another super strong? or is this avoided by mixed the batch really well? just wondering if anybody knows the answer


i have been a chef for 6 years and providing you mix the mix well enough they will all be the same.


----------



## kalikushkuti (Jan 27, 2012)

I scoured the internet looking for some good info to get me started on my first batch of butter, I think I found the right place! It's slowly melting away now, so nothing to do but smoke, pray, and share 



I used 1/2 oz of ground Sour Diesel bud, saving an extra 1/4 in case i want to go through and strengthen it later.
1 lb of European butter, good stuff from Whole Foods, 84% butter fat. YUM.
1 quart of water to cover and soak everything good, but may add more water - I'm concerned with the small batch that it will get too hot so I'm keeping an eye on it.

Flying by the seat of my pants and anxious as hell time to roll one up and check the pot


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 27, 2012)

imconfused said:


> yea i followed the instructions given. its because i used a t-towel and not a cheese cloth. but i shall do as you said and find something to mask the task.
> 
> my dog went threw my bin and found the canna-butter waste (the spent leaves and bud) and ate it. dude i thought she was going to die and ended up spending a night in the vets. my dog was sooo stoned she couldnt even stand up!


LOL! Thats awesome! Both that the dog is okay and what she ate and what did you end up using to mask the taste? I just use chocolate


----------



## greenlight077 (Jan 27, 2012)

kalikushkuti said:


> I scoured the internet looking for some good info to get me started on my first batch of butter, I think I found the right place! It's slowly melting away now, so nothing to do but smoke, pray, and share
> 
> View attachment 2023417View attachment 2023418View attachment 2023419
> 
> ...


I would love to hear back! Butter is the way to medicate definitely! Don't forget to try some butter before you make brownies or cookies with it and compare how potent it is before you bake with it and after,....because they both are great.


----------



## highgrl85 (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks i will have to try this


----------



## imconfused (Jan 30, 2012)

greenlight077 said:


> LOL! Thats awesome! Both that the dog is okay and what she ate and what did you end up using to mask the taste? I just use chocolate


that what i will try. its just sat in my fridge at the moment i cant bring myself to let any touch my taste buds lol


----------



## DickVanDyke (Mar 16, 2012)

So I currently have this going in a 7 quart Crockpot, with a quarter of hydro and 4 sticks of butter. The thing is, I wasn't exactly sure what to do water wise so I filled it up a bit short of the top, so I'd say 5 quarts of water. I put it in at 4:30ish and have it on low, and I see some tiny bubbles around the edges, but nothing major yet. I have a pot large enough to pour this into, and was just wondering if its fine with that much water for only a pound of butter and a quarter of pot. Also, I just turned it onto the "warm" setting now as I've been reading that is better, will this mess anything up seeing as how it was on low for the first 3 hours?


----------



## CaptainTripps (Mar 16, 2012)

The amount of water not important, I think the water is only there to help from burning the bud and to absorb the water soluable stuff. Having too much better than not enough. And yeah you can throw more in, but 24 hours way too long imo, but won't hurt. I do cold wash ethanol washes now for 30-60 secs lol...


----------



## DickVanDyke (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok cool, how long would you suggest? I'm open for any suggestions, and I just turned it down to warm from low after 3 hours on that, i'm assuming that is a good idea.


----------



## CaptainTripps (Mar 16, 2012)

When I used to make butter in this style I would cook it a few hours at the most. You could try 24 hours and compare to lower amount of hours. The longer you cook it the greener your butter is going to be too...


----------



## DickVanDyke (Mar 16, 2012)

Now that I have it on warm instead of low, would you say it would be a safe bet to take it off and pour it through the strainer after 3-4 hours of the warm setting so that it cooked for a total of 6-7 hours? Or is that too short seeing as how I never had it on high. And this may be a dumb question, but whats the fastest way to figure out the quality of the butter when its cooled, I'm only using a 1/4th oz to a pound of butter, but as long as I dont have to eat an absurd amount of cookies that I plan on making I'm fine.


----------



## CaptainTripps (Mar 16, 2012)

As far as dosage, you'll just have to experiment... Id start with one average size cookie and wait and hour. Better too little than too much. And 6-7 hours should be plenty of cooking... Although if you did not decarb your weed, cooking it longer may be of benefit, thats why you should always pre-bake your weed, which is not mentioned at all in the first post...


----------



## DickVanDyke (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah, I did not decarb it. I didn't see a lot of recipes calling for it but I'm assuming its something more people have been figuring out about over time. If you had any idea, how big of a difference should I expect if I were to take it off in 4 hours (8 hours total) instead of waiting until tomorrow?


----------



## CaptainTripps (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think anyone could say lol. Since you didn't decarb, cooking longer is probably the safer bet, worst thing that will happen is you'll get more cloraphil and other bad tasting stuff in your butter. You can clean that up a little by re-melting your cannabutter in fresh water a couple of times.


----------



## DickVanDyke (Mar 16, 2012)

Alright then, thanks for the help. I'll continue to leave it on "warm" instead of low until sometime tomorrow so that it runs for 18-24 hours. I figure its better to be safe than sorry for my first try with butter.


----------



## Curtis8 (Apr 25, 2012)

Thank you! Great step by step, I've done it twice now with amazing results!


----------



## HighLowGrow (Apr 26, 2012)

Started a batch about 4 hours ago. 1 oz trim/popcorn to 1lb unsalted butter. I guess I have a huge crockpot. Butter, trim, and water only filled it about 1/3 the way. Setting is on warm with the lid on. May increase it to low. We'll see.

Been wanting to do this for 2 years. This is my first batch. 

Great dummies guide step by step. Thanks ERO.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Apr 29, 2012)

Here is the budder. I cooked this on warm in a crockpot for 24 hrs. Let it sit in the fridge for 2 days. I've heard there is suppose to be brown muck on the bottom that I need to scrape off. My came out real clean. Maybe the sitting in the fridge for 2 days caused the muck to settle to the bottom. Dunno. 1oz trim to 1 lb butter. 

Top



Bottom



Cut up


----------



## kcharle (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi everyone new to the site, going to make my first batch of butter with a friend on monday, thinking of doing 1.5-2lb of butter to 21grams of bud, have a few questions hoping someone can answer, 

1) Does it smell alot in a slowcooker? I live in an apartment and am concerned, i was considering putting it on the balcony but then the sun might mess with the temperature??
2) Will 21grams to 2lb work? Or should we stick to 1lb?
3) What setting is best to cook it on and how long? Ive seen so many different opinions, 24hours wont work if its very smelly, i was thinking like 6 max? would that work?

Thanks in advanced for any advice im very excited to try this but dont want to muck it up


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jun 6, 2012)

Well... If it were me...
#1. It stinks alot, if you do it inside use your stove fan, and the sun won't hurt the temp. a bit.
#2. It's up to you I like to get wrecked so I use 2 ozs. to a pound of (real Butter) don't use margarine it won't work.
#3. I set the slow cooker to hi for 2 hours. then I turn it down to LOW for the rest of the time.


----------



## Amaryllisminx (Jun 11, 2012)

While in the crockpot how strong is the overall smell?


----------



## Corso312 (Jun 11, 2012)

the smell is strong..but does not smell like weed at all..i use 2 ounces of trim per lb of butter sometimes 3 ounces of trim per pound..strong butter is better..weak butter is useless


----------



## Herb Andler (Jul 26, 2012)

if smell is an issue here is another method i have used and results have been amazing.
a good size pan (like a 5 qt size)
a qt size Mason canning jar w/ two piece lid
one pound butter
one ounce good quality pot


put the pound of butter into the mason jar


put the jar into the pan and put enough water into the pan (not in the jar) to submerse about 3/4 of the jar
under water


sit on stove top burner and adjust heat so that you have a slow bubble low boil 


add pot to butter once the butter is melted


put two piece top on jar (not Tight) and let it cook for 3-4 hours


tighten lid three of four times during process and gently swish the mixture, remember to loosen lid a little when done 


when cooking is complete remove the two piece lid, drape a small piece of nylon panty hose over the top of the jar and screw the outer part of the lid onto the jar


pour the liquid thru the nylon into a glass container ---put container into fridge---done deal !!


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 26, 2012)

Amaryllisminx said:


> While in the crockpot how strong is the overall smell?


You will want to run your stove fan.


----------



## retale (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks nice recepie man, and nice and easy instructions with pic's!  its nice that people like you helps other people to make that what they want  (420)


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 12, 2012)

hey folks read some of the posts here wanted to add my 2 cents... I have been making butter for a long long time back in the day we used comercial kitchen equipment huge stock pots on a commercial stovetop a thermometer a lot of weed and a lot of butter. that was then and this is now.... I always run it through the blender with enough water to get it movin. chop the shit out of it till it looks almost like a green smoothie if the trim is wet I freeze it a day or 2 before I use it. I always come out with scary powerful results.... put me down for 18 hr. the other day and when I woke up I felt soooooooo refreshed and ready to take on the world. I feel the 2 key points are chopping it up in the blender and then the special tool wich I will get too. I don't really measure anything I just eyeball it wich is probably why it comes out too strong somtimes but just little adjustment on the dosage and all is well. so I covered the blender part already next comes the crock pot with an eyeballed amount of butter we will say 2 sticks for this run then pour in the blended trim I then run on hi for 2 hr. then low for 2 hr and now the fun part everyone loves, back in the day when we were dumb and full of cum we would pour it through a cloth then squeeze the butter out with our bare hands burning the shit out of ourselves for the cause. Fast forward 15 years and hey check out this cool new tool I got, you all may have seen it before or heard of it.... A fucking potato ricer.... I use one to squeeze the moisture out of my morning hashbrowns before I cook them but wait, you could squeeze your weed with that thing. If you are really anal about things you could put a coffee filter in the bottoom of it to keep any bitches that squeeze through the lil holes from scuming up the bottom of your butter but I really don't care about that so much. The trim that you blended with a lil water and cooked for four hours comes out a fine dry fiber... it is beutiful and soooo dry but by useing a potato ricer you squeeze every last bit of butter out of the fiber getting the most bang for your butter check it out I highly recomend you pick one up http://www.amazon.com/OXO-Good-Grips-Potato-Ricer/dp/B00004OCJQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350063634&sr=8-1&keywords=potato+ricer there are bigger ones they are expensive this is the one I have and use


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 12, 2012)

recently back from a trip through space and time. magically transported 18 hr. into the future but I felt refreshed after the long jorney


ero said:


> Hey everyone, thanks for the kind words.
> 
> poplars, was that 2oz of bud per lb of butter??? The butter will take it, I've made it that strong before. That being said, if you made a batch of brownies (16 brownies from an 8" pan) using about 1/2 cup of butter, you would travel through space and time after eating one! ahhh... no pain!


----------



## dreamer1211 (Nov 17, 2012)

just finished reading this entire thread...ty for posting this recipe 

just started it.....will see how it turns out...


----------



## dreamer1211 (Nov 17, 2012)

everyone enjoying their edibles?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2012)

uh!!.............


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm slightly afraid of my edibles after what happened last time. I always make em strong but that potato ricer makes a huge differance. it gets alllll the butter out. makes butter strong like bull. well worth it


dreamer1211 said:


> everyone enjoying their edibles?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 18, 2012)

I don't make much butter any more. 
I infuse it in milk and I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Nov 18, 2012)

tusseltussel said:


> I'm slightly afraid of my edibles after what happened last time. I always make em strong but that potato ricer makes a huge differance. it gets alllll the butter out. makes butter strong like bull. well worth it


I need to make a mental note of your post !
I just got a potato ricer for butter making because I got really tired of burning the crap out of my hands.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 18, 2012)

I let my butter leach into the leaf/trim for 10 days ..once a day I heat up and stir...half a cup in a loaf of bananna or pumpkin bread and you can't eat once slice ...have to quarter it.


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 19, 2012)

I think you will be very pleased with it and would like to here your reaction to using a potato ricer... I feel like it made my butter stronger just because you gt it all out of the green but I't could just be that I eyeball the mesurments.... definatly beats burning your hands though, post back after you do a run and let me know what you think. I can't believe it took me this long to stop burning the fuck out of my hands


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I need to make a mental note of your post !
> I just got a potato ricer for butter making because I got really tired of burning the crap out of my hands.
> Thanks for the tip.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2012)

I got tired of looking for a potato ricer so this is how I be squeezin the budder..


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 19, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2415561View attachment 2415562I got tired of looking for a potato ricer so this is how I be squeezin the budder..


very good idea I used to just turn the hot water on and run my hands under it until it warmed me up enough to cut the shock down a little but potat ricer = good, squeezes so good the plant matter comes out perfectly dry then you can shread a couple potatoes on your large cheese shredder, use the ricer squeeze the excess moisture out if them put em in a hot cast iron with a tblespoon of butter salt and let cook 5-8 min then flip cook 5 more then break up with spachula cook 5 min flip cook 5 min perfect taters and if you put the bacon on a broiling pan under the broiler on low right after you start the taters they will be done roughly around the same time 20 min... the last 5 min if you have a small pan hot with a little dab of butter you can crack an egg then put a lid on it and it all will finish at the same time. mmmmmmmmmmmm potato ricer..........


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like my breakfast but I just peel grate Med. low 5 mins covered flip 5 more mins. done I just salt an pepper and dried onion.
But I don't do the Bacon I just can't let it start again, I mean that calling to have bacon on everything?? I have to go get some fresh air
now and clear my thoughts, god I love bacon, please don't get me started, I think it's too late I'm going for a Bacon cheese burger pizza....


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm cooking up my first batch thanks to this tread.
Using old frozen trim. I put it through a blender to break it down to the pix in the first post. Put too much in the blender at first and it would clog up the grinder thing.
Lesser amounts it danced around in the blender and all but powered the trim.
I weighed the outcome of 2 bags of trim, almost 4 z's and I only had a pound of butter.
So in the crock it all goes.
Set the crock on high. When the mix was hot for 1.5 hours, turned down to low till tomorrow night when I can deal with straining it.
I have a food mill and will put it through that thing first then strain it through coffee filters.
As for smell, the kitchen smell like slightly over cooked microwaved spinach. 
I love canned spinach and butter with some salt!
Gonna make so toll house cookies with the end result.
I hope.....


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 22, 2012)

anyone got any good /proven recipes? I am getting tired of making banana bread and pumpkin bread.


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Nov 22, 2012)

Oatmeal Chocolate Chip Cookies 1 Cup butter, 1 Cup brown sugar, 1 Cup white sugar, 2 eggs well beaten. Cream together butter and sugar then add eggs and beat well. 1 Cup shredded unsweetened coconut, 2 cups flour, 2 cups rolled oats, 1/2 tsp. salt, 1/2 tsp. baking soda, 1 tsp. baking powder. Combine all dry ingredients mix well and then add pre mixed wet ingredients. Form into balls place on baking sheet and bake at 350'F for 10-12 minutes


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Nov 22, 2012)

Makes about 25-30 cookies. I freeze any that might be leftover after a week or two. I've eaten them outta the freezer months later and they still have full potency. You can eat them frozen too if you are too impatient for them to thaw.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 22, 2012)

Does darker budder mean more potency?
I put mine through a food mill today and tried to strain through coffee filters but those didnt work well so I used a fine mesh colander.
Tried to squeeze the spent cakes the best I could but know i missed some.
Gonna try to make some cookies or brownies over the weekend.


----------



## Howard Stern (Nov 22, 2012)

Corso312 said:


> anyone got any good /proven recipes? I am getting tired of making banana bread and pumpkin bread.


This thread got huge! Best one I got is make your canna butter from this thread. then melt 3/4 cup canna butter and mix it in with this http://www.ghirardelli.com/store/ghirardelli-double-chocolate-brownie-mix.html?cid=google&gdftrk=gdfV21281_a_7c516_a_7c4542_a_7c300221&gclid=CJ2Gjo665LMCFaU5QgodCH4AmQ and follow directions on the box! Easy Peazy! The recipie calls for 3/4 cup oil so if you make oil just use that. I called the company and they said subbing butter for oil is fine! The doubble chocolate hides the shitty weed taste! I hate the taste but can't beat the high!


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Nov 23, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> This thread got huge! Best one I got is make your canna butter from this thread. then melt 3/4 cup canna butter and mix it in with this http://www.ghirardelli.com/store/ghirardelli-double-chocolate-brownie-mix.html?cid=google&gdftrk=gdfV21281_a_7c516_a_7c4542_a_7c300221&gclid=CJ2Gjo665LMCFaU5QgodCH4AmQ and follow directions on the box! Easy Peazy! The recipie calls for 3/4 cup oil so if you make oil just use that. I called the company and they said subbing butter for oil is fine! The doubble chocolate hides the shitty weed taste! I hate the taste but can't beat the high!


I find that if you strain the butter good, I personally strain mine through cheesecloth, it doesn't really have much of a weedy taste. To strain easily through cheesecloth is actually pretty simple. Find a bowl large enough to pour all of your mixture into. Get a fine mesh colander and lay a large piece of cheesecloth in it. Pour your weed butter through the cheesecloth then carefully pull up all 4 corners to make a pouch. Use a set of tongs to squeeze the remainder through your cheesecloth. I find twisting as you squeeze speeds up the process. Another super easy option for straining is to get a Nut Milk Bag. They are basically the cheesecloth pouch preformed with a drawstring to close it. Awesome little tool to have in the kitchen for making butter and for making Almond Milk. I love making Almond Milk but that's a whole other topic.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the secret to clean tasting budder us to use lots of water like 5-6 cups mine never tastes bad.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 23, 2012)

Howard Stern said:


> This thread got huge! Best one I got is make your canna butter from this thread. then melt 3/4 cup canna butter and mix it in with this http://www.ghirardelli.com/store/ghirardelli-double-chocolate-brownie-mix.html?cid=google&gdftrk=gdfV21281_a_7c516_a_7c4542_a_7c300221&gclid=CJ2Gjo665LMCFaU5QgodCH4AmQ and follow directions on the box! Easy Peazy! The recipie calls for 3/4 cup oil so if you make oil just use that. I called the company and they said subbing butter for oil is fine! The doubble chocolate hides the shitty weed taste! I hate the taste but can't beat the high!




Thanks, did that some years back..turned out pretty good..but I am trying to become better chef and getting away from box ad go from scratch.


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 23, 2012)

OH and more more thing...I stopped using cheesecloth last year ad switched to a fabric that I buy from michaels or walmart..way cheaper and much finer...not sure what ya call it but they sell it all fabric stores ad comes in may colors..ca get like a 3' x 3' piece for half the price of that shitty cheesecloth ad works better...can be used multiple times ad won't break down.


----------



## dreamer1211 (Nov 23, 2012)

ty for this thread 
View attachment 2417865


----------



## Corso312 (Nov 23, 2012)

the material is even cheaper then I remember..just bought 2 yards..that is six feet wide by 88 inches long for 2 dollars...the same material a cheap minnow net or butterfly net is made of.


----------



## Hemp4Victory (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll have to look into that. I have no fabric store near by, but I need to find a craft store as well to get chap stick tubes so maybe I can get two birds stoned at once.


----------



## scugg (Dec 16, 2012)

Should be a sticky. +rep


----------



## D.tea (Dec 18, 2012)

This is all I needed to find. I'm hoping to try this over the holidays with my buds (so to speak), hopefully all goes well. Will post results


----------



## Nicole427 (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I am attempting this crock pot method for the first time..I used 8 sticks of butter and 2.5 oz trimmings and 2 qts water hopefully it will turn out!!!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Dec 21, 2012)

Nicole427 said:


> Well I am attempting this crock pot method for the first time..I used 8 sticks of butter and 2.5 oz trimmings and 2 qts water hopefully it will turn out!!!


Welcome to RIU.
+


----------



## Hed Zeppelin (Jan 10, 2013)

Just made this recipe can't wait to cook with it. I used cheese cloth and coffe filters. It takes longer to drain through but I find the butter always turns out smoother that way.


----------



## butowski (Jan 14, 2013)

Just posting my results from following Ero's crock pot recipe. Some had said they had substantial loss, but in my case, i carefully weighed the butter b4 and afta' and from 1 pound of butter (actually, a blend of coconut oil, butter and lard) my loss after 24 hours and processing was only slightly more than an ounce. Decent, i thought.
And i did have to test them. One cookie was very, very nice. Two would be LSD, if your body's/mind's tolerance is not super, super high. Mine is kinda' high, but not total stoner everyday blitzed high. Very please, ERO! And i did reheat the raw product, once harvested and poured into two very small loaf pans. Came out beautiful. And the thing is, the taste is so smooth. I think some of that is the coconut oil, so good for you too. And the lard is home-made, as was the cannibis. 1 ounce to 1 pound shortening. I'll be doing this again!

Thanks!


----------



## Jakemass (Feb 15, 2013)

Gonna try my first batch tomorrow. I'll report back on Sunday..


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2013)

Jakemass said:


> Gonna try my first batch tomorrow. I'll report back on Sunday..


Be careful with dosing - my first time didn't go too well.
10:00 Saturday I ate 2 cookies 
11:00 No magic yet so I ate 2 more 
11:30 Impatients got the better of me & I ate a 5th one.

I was on my lips until Monday morning.
Fuuuuuuucccccckkkkkkk I was toast forever.


----------



## tusseltussel (Feb 15, 2013)

been there... I made brownies ate one and headed out onto my land to spend a sunny spring day exploring with my wife and about an hour and a half later we stumbled back to the hoouse holding each other up and when we got back she went to sleep I cleaned the fuck out of my kitchen then I went down for about 18hrs. next time I ate a 1/4 of one and that was ok so I te another 1/4 and that was boarderline too much... well I got like 8 more well 16 i guess waiting in the freezer for the sun to shine


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Be careful with dosing - my first time didn't go too well.
> 10:00 Saturday I ate 2 cookies
> 11:00 No magic yet so I ate 2 more
> 11:30 Impatients got the better of me & I ate a 5th one.
> ...


----------



## Harajuku Lala (Feb 16, 2013)

*Thanks doc  Love it and the visual aids.. i'm on it! Kinda o.d. on the trim to butter ratio... but.. I'm sure no one will complain LolUkulala in Seattle*


----------



## 420mon (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys, mon had an idea and keifed trim, mon used 2 lbs of butter and roughly 2 oz keif, mon worried because mon didn't "cook" it very long. Mon melted butter in crock pot and once butter was all melted, mon added 2 oz keif and only left for about an hour tops.....

Anyway the butter smells like weed but mon is wondering if needed to cook it longer or not. Edibles don't really do anything for mon unless mon take really high doses.... Mon problem is this butter is not for mon and is for mon brother in army out of state. 

Brother got brain cancer and ask me to make some butter, will this butter be ok? Or was it bad idea to use keif? Mon tried butter and did not notice anything but then again mon always stoned anyway and can't really tell.

Mon can make more butter if keif idea was bad idea but mon thinks keif would be better........what does everyone else think?


----------



## Harajuku Lala (Feb 16, 2013)

Well.. think you do what ya feel is best..p


----------



## Harajuku Lala (Feb 16, 2013)

how come your locatin is my house? I'm in my house..


----------



## hhel11 (Feb 20, 2013)

23 hours left in the crock pot for just under an ounce of "Green Crack" with 1 1/4 sticks of butter... So far so good.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 21, 2013)

I didn't read through this entire Thread, so its possible I'm asking a previous question; I have some left over leaves from my last harvest that are COVERED with trics. These should make some great butter! But my question is this: the leaves are completely dry and I could easily smash them up in a baggie like the OP said to do, but I don't see the benefit of doing this. I will lose a bunch of trics and potency. Why not just throw the leaves into the pot, whole?

After the water and oil/butter reach the leaves, you will still have the same leafy mess when you're done.


----------



## hhel11 (Feb 21, 2013)

I just ate 1 of the cannabutter blondies I made with this recipe. And let me tell you... I AM SOARING!... OH MY,. I am ON CLOUD 9... what a relief...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 21, 2013)

Guitar Man said:


> I didn't read through this entire Thread, so its possible I'm asking a previous question; I have some left over leaves from my last harvest that are COVERED with trics. These should make some great butter! But my question is this: the leaves are completely dry and I could easily smash them up in a baggie like the OP said to do, but I don't see the benefit of doing this. I will lose a bunch of trics and potency. Why not just throw the leaves into the pot, whole?
> 
> After the water and oil/butter reach the leaves, you will still have the same leafy mess when you're done.


The main reason I would grind would be if I was using bud nuggs. Leaf I wouldn't.


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 21, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> The main reason I would grind would be if I was using bud nuggs. Leaf I wouldn't.


Thanks for the response. I won't be grinding the leaves.


----------



## rastagirl420 (Feb 22, 2013)

Can't wait to try this out next harvest! Great tutorial


----------



## mokuro (Feb 26, 2013)

Great community, question!
How much of brickweed med/low quality would you spend to 1LB butter?
anyone tried this butter w/ bricks?


----------



## MrDank007 (Feb 26, 2013)

TIPS: I used this tutorial over a year ago I'll share my findings as I have become rather proficient:

1) Don't set it and forget it. Even in a crock pot, it will boil on you so check on it periodically. Setting it at night and leaving it for when you wake up is a mistake. Intense bubbling for too long is bad, mkay?

2) Use good weed (popcorn nugs and prefer sativa dominant) and a coffee grinder. Grind it fine. Ounce of ground weed per pound of butter. Mulitply or divide as neccesary and account for potency (more or less) by smoking first.

3) Get a crockpot with a low and a WARM setting. This way you can dial it back to warm if it starts to bubble too much.

4) Add water to the cook. This only acts as a buffer to burning your butter and separates out in the fridge.

5) Time: 24 hours seems like overkill, 2 hours is underkill. My personal opinion is that 10-14hrs is the strike zone. Stir and lift the lid every couple hours.

6) Wash your butter. After your butter hardens in the fridge, separate from the old water and throw it back in the crockpot on warm with some fresh water for about a half hour. Stir. Refridge. Repeat. I do 2 wash cycles and it cuts the canna taste down dramatically. Doesn't hurt potency IMO.

7) Get 1/4 cup or 1/2 cup plastic tupperware type containers for storage since this is what recipes typically call for. Place in warm water to melt to spread more evenly. 

8 ) For high grade butter, fuck cookies, brownies etc. The last batch I made was way too strong for cookies (Mix of Laughing Budha, SLH and AK-47 shake)

My preference is chocolate truffles. A) They are small and easy to dose more or less, B) You can buy foil confectioners wrappers and throw em in the freezer forever. C) Easy to transport. D) You can make a lot at once and they take up little room. Only downside is that working with chocolate is a pain in the ass. If you do make truffles, do the french egg yolk ones and not the ones with cream. Also buy high grade (cacao %) chocolate bars and use powdered sugar...get a silcone mold. 2 of my tiny truffles take you about as far as you want to go and still have a good time.

I had a lot questions when I first started. Hopefully this irons out some of the wrinkles so your first batch is kickass.


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 28, 2013)

^^ Thanks, MrDand007! I'm making my first batch, and I've never eaten marijuana edibles before. I put a little over 2 oz. of frosty, dry trim in with 1 1/4 pounds of butter, as I didn't want to go overboard with my first batch. I just read that the difference between high and low settings on modern crock pots is how fast it takes to get to 212! Both setting top out at the same temp! If you have a 'simmer' setting it's about 185 and a warm setting is about 165. For the first 6 hours I put it on low, but it started to boil harshly, so I'm going to bed keeping it on warm to keep it at 165F overnight. Isn't 212 too hot for our purposes, and is 165 hot enough?


----------



## tusseltussel (Feb 28, 2013)

4 hrs. Always made strong meds for me, you're not cooking a roast...


----------



## 420mon (Feb 28, 2013)

420mon said:


> Hey guys, mon had an idea and keifed trim, mon used 2 lbs of butter and roughly 2 oz keif, mon worried because mon didn't "cook" it very long. Mon melted butter in crock pot and once butter was all melted, mon added 2 oz keif and only left for about an hour tops.....
> 
> Anyway the butter smells like weed but mon is wondering if needed to cook it longer or not. Edibles don't really do anything for mon unless mon take really high doses.... Mon problem is this butter is not for mon and is for mon brother in army out of state.
> 
> ...


Wanted to let everyone know the keif idea worked and the butter is extremely strong, however mon did remelt and stirred up again. Mon ate a few cookies and rice crispy made from butter, after an hour or so Mon was so high mon was like wtf why is mon so high and then mon would remember oh yea its the cookies......Brother tried cookies and said he felt effects in about 30 mins. Cookies and rice crispys DO taste like weed tho and MIGHT be too strong for somes liking.


----------



## Polishchris604 (Mar 1, 2013)

Im trying this method tonight. Amazing post good people thanks guys new to the site and looking forward to good ideas and good smoke.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to RIU Polishchris.
We love new faces around these parts.
Kick the tires & let us know how you like our forum - just a friendly word to the wise.
Tread lightly in the politics section - thar be pirates thar matey.


----------



## djwimbo (Mar 3, 2013)

MrDank007 said:


> TIPS: I used this tutorial over a year ago I'll share my findings as I have become rather proficient:
> 
> 1) Don't set it and forget it. Even in a crock pot, it will boil on you so check on it periodically. Setting it at night and leaving it for when you wake up is a mistake. Intense bubbling for too long is bad, mkay?
> 
> ...


I can agree with all of the above. I haven't made truffles though, I might next time around.

The method spelled out at the beginning is how I start mine, and I do an extra "wash" cycle after initial separation. I found glass "1 cup" containers, similar to Pyrex, that I like to store the butter in. 16 Tablespoons = 1 Cup = 2 sticks of butter. At that size they're really easy to store, and can be cut into smaller portions as need be.
I've used trim, shake, and damn near entire plants, you just need to learn to gauge your potency. 

Personal recommendation: http://m.allrecipes.com/recipe/9999/peanut-butter-bars-
I made a batch and a half of these, used pretty much a whole plant of Liberty Haze. It was heat stressed, and about a week premature. Dude chopped it and was going to throw it away... the edibles were a great success (~2oz of low THC content bud, popcorn and trim, per 1lb butter).


----------



## antichemoguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello and THANKS for this thread. I have read it through and am going to start at the beginning and read it again I have never ever made anything from mj except for an "arse of meself' a few times while puffin torpedoes.LOL Yesterday a friend of mine gave me a bag with 2 oz of very fine ground and sifted MJ from White Lightning trim. He made from shake,leaves,stalk and tiny buds. I was gonna try one ounce-one lb of unsalted premium butter with the water and crock pot. Should the MJ be stuck in the oven to decarb before starting? Cheers eh


----------



## djwimbo (Mar 3, 2013)

melt butter, add water, add ground up herb ... no need to pre-treat the herb other than sufficient breakdown/grinding


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 3, 2013)

Just made my first batch of butter last night with 2oz of dried frosty trim from Trainwreck, NL&BB, NY-47 and OG Kush. I remelted the butter and put it into tupperware for long term storage. This was my first time eating, and the butter was smooth, just tasted a little like spinach. I coated a bagel with it and HOLY SHIT!!! 2 hours later my body is tingling and I'm definitely feeling something, although I was smoking all day, too. I went to sleep about an hour later and woke up HIGH AS HELL! I knew I had overdone it, I was so high I couldn't even stay asleep. My vision was fucked up, and I was anxious. I knew not to worry, but I stayed in bed for about ten hours just tripping. I was stupid, heed others advice and take it really easy your first time. I can see liking the high if I just took a quarter of what I did, and I'm gonna make brownies tonight. A whole new world for me, thanks everyone for your experience and advice


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol..I love these stories ..probably read two a week here, never get old.


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 4, 2013)

I look back on this thread too for the stories.
Not sure what post in here, maybe around the middle? is a post so potent I kept it as a text.

"There was one time I put in 4 ounces to 4 sticks of butter; after was strained returned it to the crock pot tossed in another half stick butter and ADDED in 11 grams of bubble hash, waited 5 hours then unlike the first time, no straining, put in the freezer until solid and when removed from the water the hash stuck to the bottom of the butter. 3/6 people that tried that butter will never eat cannafood again. Long time medical patients too =/. Put it all on the double boiler mixed it up with a couple bars of hersheys chocolate and handed him a spoonful, he ate half of that spoonful.....That was the first time I had to sit and pray with a grown man and his wife, for 4 hours, I felt very very bad...Be careful....it can be traumatizing. - Friendly J"


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm working through a batch of brownies now that are so pwerful all you need is a 1/2"x 1" piece of brownie and your good to go all day, bout a 16 gram piece of one is all it takes which means the 10 I have is like 40 doses.


----------



## xGrimace (Mar 4, 2013)

Faved, thank you, I would like to make some cookies from the cannibutter also


----------



## micro987 (Mar 7, 2013)

I read almost halfway through this thread and and see so many people say to cook it for very long periods of time. Although I am no expert in this subject, I don't believe this is necessary and here's why. I take my trimming scissors with a good 1/8"+ of caked on thc and stir that in my butter while it's cooking, it takes literally one stir to completely dissolve all the thc. That tells me thc dissolves very quickly into your butter and an overnight cook is not necessary. I've only ever done 3 batches and I think the longest I've done them is 2 hours and all turned out very well for what went in. Most recent time was 2/3 oz finely ground (coffee grinder), very dry, mediocre popcorn/bud for 1 stick and I eat the cookies 1/4 at a time to get the desired (strong) effect. Going by memory it made 12 cookies, so that's 48 doses.

Just my 2 cents, if you like cooking for like 12 hours, more power to ya =)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to the thread as well as to RIU Micro.
Glad you could make it.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 7, 2013)

I agree..I cook mine for 4 hrs. And is plenty. No need for all that extra cook, the best thing you could do is press the trim out until out is dry with no moisture our butter left in it...when I do mine it comes out a fine dry fiber it's piety cool


micro987 said:


> I read almost halfway through this thread and and see so many people say to .cook it for very long periods of time. Although I am no expert in this subject, I don't believe this is necessary and here's why. I take my trimming scissors with a good 1/8"+ of caked on thc and stir that in my butter while it's cooking, it takes literally one stir to completely dissolve all the thc. That tells me thc dissolves very quickly into your butter and an overnight cook is not necessary. I've only ever done 3 batches and I think the longest I've done them is 2 hours and all turned out very well for what went in. Most recent time was 2/3 oz finely ground (coffee grinder), very dry, mediocre popcorn/bud for 1 stick and I eat the cookies 1/4 at a time to get the desired (strong) effect. Going by memory it made 12 cookies, so that's 48 doses.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, if you like cooking for like 12 hours, more power to ya =)


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

A while back I read of using a potato ricer for squeezing the remaining butter out of the duff (probably on this thread) - I got a real nice Stainless Steel one off of Amazon for cheap & brother it is worth every penny !


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> A while back I read of using a potato ricer for squeezing the remaining butter out of the duff (probably on this thread) - I got a real nice Stainless Steel one off of Amazon for cheap & brother it is worth every penny !


Yea that was this thread.I posted it. I think I posted my whole process, do you get the awesome fiber I'm talking about


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 7, 2013)

tusseltussel said:


> hey folks read some of the posts here wanted to add my 2 cents... I have been making butter for a long long time back in the day we used comercial kitchen equipment huge stock pots on a commercial stovetop a thermometer a lot of weed and a lot of butter. that was then and this is now.... I always run it through the blender with enough water to get it movin. chop the shit out of it till it looks almost like a green smoothie if the trim is wet I freeze it a day or 2 before I use it. I always come out with scary powerful results.... put me down for 18 hr. the other day and when I woke up I felt soooooooo refreshed and ready to take on the world. I feel the 2 key points are chopping it up in the blender and then the special tool wich I will get too. I don't really measure anything I just eyeball it wich is probably why it comes out too strong somtimes but just little adjustment on the dosage and all is well. so I covered the blender part already next comes the crock pot with an eyeballed amount of butter we will say 2 sticks for this run then pour in the blended trim I then run on hi for 2 hr. then low for 2 hr and now the fun part everyone loves, back in the day when we were dumb and full of cum we would pour it through a cloth then squeeze the butter out with our bare hands burning the shit out of ourselves for the cause. Fast forward 15 years and hey check out this cool new tool I got, you all may have seen it before or heard of it.... A fucking potato ricer.... I use one to squeeze the moisture out of my morning hashbrowns before I cook them but wait, you could squeeze your weed with that thing. If you are really anal about things you could put a coffee filter in the bottoom of it to keep any bitches that squeeze through the lil holes from scuming up the bottom of your butter but I really don't care about that so much. The trim that you blended with a lil water and cooked for four hours comes out a fine dry fiber... it is beutiful and soooo dry but by useing a potato ricer you squeeze every last bit of butter out of the fiber getting the most bang for your butter check it out I highly recomend you pick one up http://www.amazon.com/OXO-Good-Grips-Potato-Ricer/dp/B00004OCJQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1350063634&sr=8-1&keywords=potato+ricer there are bigger ones they are expensive this is the one I have and use


here it is... I like the thing someone said about re melting it in fresh water to clean it up a bit. Gonna try that next time since my wife complains about the taste, but you only need a little bit


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, that's the one I got & I love it !
As for the left over fiber - I ended up with "Pucks" of the stuff, not exactly bone dry, but enough to know I got most all of the goodies I was after.

Thank you for the tip & I apologize for not crediting you with this awesome idea.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 7, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Yeah, that's the one I got & I love it !
> As for the left over fiber - I ended up with "Pucks" of the stuff, not exactly bone dry, but enough to know I got most all of the goodies I was after.
> 
> Thank you for the tip & I apologize for not crediting you with this awesome idea.


Mine comes out pretty dry in picks but it brakes right up, might be because of how much I break it down in the blender before I cook it. It's a beautiful thing which river did you get


----------



## coffeemanda (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm curious if I could use the plant stalks and stems? Has anyone ever done that? Just looking for a bit of info before I give it a go thanks in advance dudes!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

Stems and stalks do not have enough Trichomes for me to even mess with.
Its all about he sugar leaves & popcorn buds.



Oh, and welcome to RIU bro.
+


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 11, 2013)

tusseltussel said:


> Mine comes out pretty dry in picks but it brakes right up, might be because of how much I break it down in the blender before I cook it. It's a beautiful thing which river did you get


just realized I must have been on my phone when I wrote this.... picks = pucks..... river = ricer. 
auto corect strikes again


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

tusseltussel said:


> just realized I must have been on my phone when I wrote this.... picks = pucks..... river = ricer.
> auto corect strikes again


I used the blender for the first time this weekend - 1z trim/bud X 1lb butter.
I usually clarify at least twice after this step.

One issue I did have was the trim is chopped so fine that its a bitch to get the butter/water mixture clean of it.
Do you have a "good" method for getting the veg material out of the liquid ?

Oh, and here's the ricer I have.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 11, 2013)

same ricer I have... I don't have a good way it doesn't really bother me but next run I am definatly going to try a few things... I never even tried the whole change the water and re melt thing I always just rinsed some of the goo off the bottom of the butter and let it be. soo I will have to work on purifacation might b some sort of screening process that could help I will try next run.... fine stainles mesh might be the key after a water change and remelt dumping it through a screen... IDK just thinking bout it... I plan to run a batch in may. my wife doesn't like the taste so it is something I should work on... really I make it so powerful you just need a bite.


GreatwhiteNorth said:


> I used the blender for the first time this weekend - 1z trim/bud X 1lb butter.
> I usually clarify at least twice after this step.
> 
> One issue I did have was the trim is chopped so fine that its a bitch to get the butter/water mixture clean of it.
> ...


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

Have you tried roasting ears of corn on the grill with CB ?
I wrap them in foil, add CB, salt, fresh pepper & garlic powder.
The butter really enhances the corn taste (or the other way around) - so far that's my best "meal inclusive" recipe to date.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 11, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Have you tried roasting ears of corn on the grill with CB ?
> I wrap them in foil, add CB, salt, fresh pepper & garlic powder.
> The butter really enhances the corn taste (or the other way around) - so far that's my best "meal inclusive" recipe to date.


I used to do stuff with it but anymore I just make brownies with it..I used to have one where I would roast some onion in a pan then cook chicken in the same pan then take the chicken out pore some white wine in the pan to deglaze out them added epping cream butter crumbled bacon and blue cheese then pour that over the chicken and onion...pretty good stuff...make a pizza mix it in the sauce...gotta have your dosage right on that kind of


----------



## BakedinAlaska (Mar 17, 2013)

bajafox said:


> It seems we over cooked it a boiled away some of the butter after all. My cousin was here helping me and I think we may have misunderstood the directions in post #1. We will be trying it again soon, maybe 2lbs of butter depending on how much the trimmings weigh after I harvest.
> 
> I followed the directions as closely as possible but for the first hour I believe we ended up accidentally setting the crockpot a bit too warm...
> 
> ...


I noticed my crockpot was getting a little hotter than I liked, so I put a timer on crockpot 1 hr. on 1 hr. off for 24 hours.


----------



## tusseltussel (Mar 17, 2013)

I always find 4 hrs. is plenty, the good stuff in your trim disolves pretty quick, idk why people still insist on 24hr thats just asking for trouble. we run 4 hr and the product comes out very powerful. I think over time processes get diluted with people always trying to come out better than what they were taught then we end up with a 24hr butter run and kids putting 600w lights in 2x2 rooms. there used to be what was called the grow faq on this site in the top bar not sure what happend to it but the recipe in it said 2hr on low and 2 hr on high and that shit works great. not everything in the grow faq was the best info but it shure was better than the nonsense people have been putting out lately.... bottom line 4 hr. is plenty 24 hr. as you folk have learned is bullshit. more time does no equal more gooder


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 17, 2013)

2&2 works.
Just as a good 10 min. turn in the sack is better that an allnight pounding.. IMO


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 20, 2013)

I buy the largest cheaper crockpot with a warm,low high setting...the warm is plenty good after a few hours..the low can get over 225°


----------



## bobby2shoes (Mar 25, 2013)

I made some cannabutter and it turned out tasting like some kind of green monster. I thought I followed the directions. I used some columbian gold hybrid. After I made the butter I spread a little on some toast and it tasted gross. I havent tried to cook with it because im afraid it will ruin what I am makeing


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

bobby2shoes said:


> I made some cannabutter and it turned out tasting like some kind of green monster. I thought I followed the directions. I used some columbian gold hybrid. After I made the butter I spread a little on some toast and it tasted gross. I havent tried to cook with it because im afraid it will ruin what I am makeing


Have you tried reprocessing ?
Melt it again (at low temp) with some water & allow the butter to solidify in the fridge, take it out & rinse the bottom w/ your warm water sprayer.

I do that to reduce the "green" taste.

Oh, BTW, welcome to RIU my friend.
+


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 25, 2013)

Re-strain, put it back in the pot with more water heat, strain, refridgerate and done.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Re-strain, put it back in the pot with more water heat, strain, refridgerate and done.


I corked you by a minute


----------



## keefbox420 (Mar 25, 2013)

i just made a batch of some strong stuff i used 180grams of trim 1/4 cup lecithin and 3 cups of coconut oil thats 30grams per 1/2lb of oil or 30grams per stick of oil ...the lecithin is a fat emulsifier which allows the canabinoids to bond with the oil better= much easier for your body to absorb= more potent


----------



## Corso312 (Mar 26, 2013)

Interesting, never heard of lecithin.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 26, 2013)

Badkat's thread has it in there if u don't mind reading ALL the side notes...


----------



## bobby2shoes (Mar 27, 2013)

Guitar Man, not sure if you are talking trim or fan leaves but I make trash hash out of fan leaves and dry ice and the cookies I make are 3 grams per cookie. others say they are killer if you eat more than one.


----------



## stonedfree420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Question! If mix is around hour 5, on low, and is bubbling in the crock pot, should it be put on warm for remainder? Used 1/4 bud to 1lbs of butter, little over 1.25 quarts of water. Thank you!


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

stonedfree420 said:


> Question! If mix is around hour 5, on low, and is bubbling in the crock pot, should it be put on warm for remainder? Used 1/4 bud to 1lbs of butter, little over 1.25 quarts of water. Thank you!


At the very least, turn it to warm for a couple hours.
In truth, done properly - you're probably done though.


----------



## stonedfree420 (Mar 28, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> At the very least, turn it to warm for a couple hours.
> In truth, done properly - you're probably done though.


Think I'm screwed? It looks like its been bubbling pretty good, and I kinda just read the first few pages at about 5 this afternoon, set it up, and went to work /: Don't know how long its been like that. Bummmmmed I didnt put it on warm to begin with >.<


----------



## dirtsurfr (Mar 28, 2013)

It'll prolly g be OK don't give up so soon.


----------



## stonedfree420 (Mar 28, 2013)

Sorry, I'm just so nervous xD Really OCD and knowing I could have had it on the warm setting from the beginning makes me want to face palm... >.>


going to leave it on warm over night, and drain it in the morning. It stopped bubbling almost immediately after turning it to warm


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Mar 28, 2013)

If it's been bubbling for 4.5 (ish) hours I would call it done if it were my butter.
I'd probably shut it off & let it sit - turn it on tomorrow & warm it a bit & then strain.
After a wash, remelt & wash I'd call it done.


BTW, welcome to RIU bro.
+


----------



## stonedfree420 (Mar 29, 2013)

GreatwhiteNorth said:


> If it's been bubbling for 4.5 (ish) hours I would call it done if it were my butter.
> I'd probably shut it off & let it sit - turn it on tomorrow & warm it a bit & then strain.
> After a wash, remelt & wash I'd call it done.
> 
> ...


That is what I'll do then! And thank you  Here's hoping for the best!


----------



## bobby2shoes (Apr 8, 2013)

where can you buy good clones in the denver area? ak47, white rhino, mawi, northern lights


----------



## dirtsurfr (Apr 8, 2013)

bobby2shoes said:


> where can you buy good clones in the denver area? ak47, white rhino, mawi, northern lights


https://www.rollitup.org/colorado-patients/


----------



## slackitude (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey all -- I'm new here, made my first two batches of budder (coconut oil actually) with a crock pot and the results have been pretty good. I went with the water method, strained in a nut bag (what a great idea, thanks). I bought a potato ricer for the next batch as well.

First batch: 1/4 oz good dried bud, 10 oz coconut oil. Cooked on low for 4 hours. Yield was about 9 oz of oil, made 24 brownies. I got a decent buzz of of one but two was better.

Second batch: 1 oz decent dried bud, I got a deal so I used the whole thing. 19 oz coconut oil, cooked on low for 4 hours. Yield was about 18.5 oz. 4x the bud and 2x the oil should make it 2x as strong as my first batch.

I haven't baked with the second batch yet but from trying a very small dose (4 g) I think probably 8 g is the right amount. So I'll make 64 cookies / brownies / whatever with it and see how it goes. 

Thanks for all the advice in this thread, it's been a great help.

My question is: how potent can I make this stuff? I'd like to get about 4x stronger than what I have, will 2 cups (16-18oz) of oil absorb 4x the material? I hate to waste it, obviously. But I'd like to get the potency way, way up so my edibles will be smaller and more potent.

Thoughts?

my engineer mind wants to try variations from here -- longer cook, shorter cook, decarb, no decarb, etc.


----------



## FrostyBudnHash (May 23, 2013)

making this now , I have some dream queen 1 gram and worked out the equation from this post and another to .8 grams for 1 tablespoon butter. I will TRY to remember to post back the results. Curently feeling pretty good for eating .7 grams light vaped (375 degrees in iolite , light brown ) blue dream, along with .3 grams of blue dream raw, mixed with peanut butter, and some corn oil, heated in microwave 10 seconds 2 times last night, (700 watt microwave) and heated 3-5 times, (dont rembmer) for anohter 10 or 11 secodn sessions this morning. its been 2.hours and 17 minutes. Feel elated and nice, high on scale of 1-10 id say at least 5. I did take 1 or two hits of pot but that only hellps for a liittle while till it goes away and the oral cannabis resumes lol. MUST TRY THESE THINGS. just watch out you dont overdose (you can overdose, you just cant DIE from overdose) cause i have hear of people high for a few days and people sometimes compare it to shrooms. especially early harvested satvas due to super high thc and very low cbd


----------



## FrostyBudnHash (May 23, 2013)

the longer the thc is in contact with the butter before you consume it, (original poster said overnight) the more thc is absorbed into the fat, the more the body can absorb the thc as it digest the fat. Without the fat aborbed thc, the pot will not get you high eaten. HEAT decarbs the bud. Heat from the crockpot decarbs it, and heat from a vaporizer decarbs it. you can eat freshly vaped bud , but it helps to add some fat to the freshly vaped but cause just cause its decarbed doenst mean its as readily availible to digest. It helps a great bunch, but a 24 hours simmer in butter after its been vaped is MUCH better than eating 4 grams of vaped bud plain/raw/byitself. only speak from experiance.


----------



## crazyb (Jul 19, 2013)

Just wondering for edibles would u use some cheap outdoor b+ grade or some trim shake from some A+ im thinking on doing a oz of either to 1/2 lb butter


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes.......


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2013)

gettin ready to try and make budder for the first time. I've got around 10zips of dried trim. No fans. I was gonna try and extract the trichs first but I am thinking about putting it all in the crock as is. I have the trim in the freezer now. I don't have a good grinder to grind it up. Thinking about doing it in a blender. Think that'll work?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2013)

Blend away I've used my coffee grinder but that pisses off the Ole Lady


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2013)

If I strain the trichs out think the butter will still be strong enough? how many pounds of butter you think? one or two?i'm thinking one but i've never did this before.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2013)

I have some I kiefed out and saving for a topical for sore joints and skin moisturizer. give it a try and let me know
start with 2ozs and a lb of butter and go from there to start.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2013)

really don't have time to do another run. i'm gonna do the whole 10zips at once. one extraction one crock pot run One clean up . I guess i'll just do one pound of butter for now and if it is too strong I can always dilute it with more butter later. Thanks for the tips dirt


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2013)

Make sure you use 5-6 cups of water for a good rinse and put it in the refrigerator not the freezer it'll be solid in 12 hours.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 25, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> Make sure you use 5-6 cups of water for a good rinse and put it in the refrigerator not the freezer it'll be solid in 12 hours.


Agree'd, forgetting it in the freezer is a bone-head move.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 25, 2013)

Yea and the refridg is slower and that gives the nasty stuff time to sink to the water 
and out of the budder....


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 25, 2013)

wait what do you mean as a rinse? I thought let it simmer in crockpot overnight. Drain and squeeze trim through a cheesecloth to extract all butter.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 30, 2013)

so I kinda got busy and let it simmer in the crock pot for two days instead of one. Hope it isn't bad. 

Budder is pretty green.


----------



## tusseltussel (Jul 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> wait what do you mean as a rinse? I thought let it simmer in crockpot overnight. Drain and squeeze trim through a cheesecloth to extract all butter.


You need enough water that the butter will float away from the trim and once your bitter is solidified you re melt it in frsh water to rinse away any gunk then resolidify once more then I melt it once more and put into a mold for storage.


joe macclennan said:


> so I kinda got busy and let it simmer in the crock pot for two days instead of one. Hope it isn't bad.
> 
> Budder is pretty green.


Dark green almost black is what you want.I still can't figure out why people cook it for 24 hrs. 4 is plenty that's all it takes you risk losing potency the thx dissolves pretty quick no need for all that extra time. More is better I guess is what people think. Less is more really..


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> so I kinda got busy and let it simmer in the crock pot for two days instead of one. Hope it isn't bad.
> 
> Budder is pretty green.


Stoner


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 30, 2013)

tusseltussel said:


> You need enough water that the butter will float away from the trim and once your bitter is solidified you re melt it in frsh water to rinse away any gunk then resolidify once more then I melt it once more and put into a mold for storage.
> 
> Dark green almost black is what you want.I still can't figure out why people cook it for 24 hrs. 4 is plenty that's all it takes you risk losing potency the thx dissolves pretty quick no need for all that extra time. More is better I guess is what people think. Less is more really..


well it's dark green almost black so i hope i'm good.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 30, 2013)

well just tried a brownie. Definitely taste the green. I replaced a quarter cup of oil with melted budder in the mix. Pretty strong taste really.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> well just tried a brownie. Definitely taste the green. I replaced a quarter cup of oil with melted budder in the mix. Pretty strong taste really.


Refine it again.
Add your budder to water & melt everything on a low heat - allow it to solidify in the fridge again, wash off the bottom sides of the chunks with your sink sprayer nozzle on warm. After all the green chunks are gone & if you're satisfied with the results, warm it till liquid & put it into the small glad containers. I like the one cup models, freeze & away you go.

Edit: Ever think about trying peanut butter cookies ?
I think that is my favorite way to medicate other than putting it in tin foil with garlic, salt, pepper & fresh corn roasting on the grill.

And, cause I really like you bro:

Peanut Butter Canna Cookies


Ingredients:
&#8226;	1 1/4 cups flour, sift or stir before measuring
&#8226;	1/2 teaspoon salt
&#8226;	1 teaspoon baking powder
&#8226;	1/2 cup Canna butter
&#8226;	1/2 cup peanut butter
&#8226;	1/2 cup granulated sugar 
&#8226;	1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed 
&#8226;	1/2 teaspoon vanilla 
&#8226;	1 egg 
&#8226;	
&#8226;	
Preparation:
Sift together flour, salt, and baking powder; set aside. Cream melted butter, peanut butter, and sugars; beat in vanilla and egg. Stir in flour mixture, blending well. Shape mixture into 3/4-inch balls; place on greased baking sheets. Flatten each cookie with the tines of a fork; dip fork in flour periodically to keep it from sticking to the peanut butter cookie dough.
Bake peanut butter cookies at 375° for about 10 to 12 minutes


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 30, 2013)

Ok done. Letting it cool now. ty

I had one more brownie now i'm done


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 30, 2013)

joe macclennan said:


> Ok done. Letting it cool now. ty
> 
> I had one more brownie now i'm done


Depending upon potency of your Cbutter you very well may be done. 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## joe macclennan (Jul 30, 2013)

It seems pretty strong just off those two little squares I had.


----------



## tusseltussel (Jul 31, 2013)

yes I found out the hard way to take small doses to start until you determine potency. ended up taking quadruple what I needed and then it was Tuesday all of a sudden


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 31, 2013)

The first time I cooked with it I made the peanut butter cookies.
Once they cooled I ate two, an hour later after nothing I ate two more.
A half hour later I ate a fifth and final one.

I think I woke up on Wednesday. Man was I ever out there !


----------



## justposin (Aug 10, 2013)

i've been making /experimenting with the wifes slowcooker for awhile now using relatively fresh trim with about 5-6 grams of micro buds added too it..use the same approach but after about 3.5hrs on low i add 1qrt of boiled water and continue cooking on low for about 5-6hrs ,complete the full process of drain,strain and in the fridge...very potent product.I make it for myself ..I had severe spinal stenosis and works like a charm ...can't dance but sleep like a baby!!


----------



## KsloPokerPro (Sep 24, 2013)

Started my first batch ever just now. Probably used like 1- 1 1/2 oz's of trim for 2 1/2 sticks of butter for now and will check potency. Product being used is probably B- weed. I used a blender to make a weed smoothie looking thing with water added only. Poured that over the butter and i'm going to go with 2 hours on high and 2 on low. Will report back when tomorrow when it's all finished and let you know how it goes!


----------



## hotshotcosmo (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for this! Trying to make a smaller batch since it's just me. One question... What is the household odor like? I live with my parents who cannot stand the smell of my pot, I don't want them to be inconvenienced by the odor.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 6, 2013)

It'll stink..... sorry not much help maybe do it out side??


----------



## tetrahyro (Oct 8, 2013)

hotshotcosmo said:


> Thank you so much for this! Trying to make a smaller batch since it's just me. One question... What is the household odor like? I live with my parents who cannot stand the smell of my pot, I don't want them to be inconvenienced by the odor.


cook it in the crockpot outside then.

I just made a batch using 1oz ground buds to 1.25lb butter and about 4quarts water overnight in the crockpot. The smell of butter was stronger than the marijuana when cooking.


----------



## hotshotcosmo (Oct 9, 2013)

Thank you for the comment! I will start experimenting outside!


----------



## Singlemalt (Oct 19, 2013)

Anyone notice a difference between indica butter vs. sativa butter? I ask cuz I'm done harvesting and I grew both sativas and indicas; and kept all trims and popcorns labeled as to strain. I like to make both (esp sativa), if the effects stay true to species.

Thanks


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey guys a few questions, a) How smelly is this process? Would carbon filter from grow cover smell? Secondly how much after vape weed do you think per stick of butter im thinking 2 oz to each stick, since its vaped bud? Or is more needed?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Oct 20, 2013)

One answer to your ? is on this page....


----------



## smokajoe (Oct 20, 2013)

dirtsurfr said:


> One answer to your ? is on this page....


yep sorry did not see it, til after posted!


----------



## DustyMac (Nov 22, 2013)

Ok I am giving this a go tonight, my first scheduled stirring is in another 2 1/2 hours. My question is do you keep it on low for the whole 24 hours or do you switch to warm after a certain point, its boiling right now and i wasnt sure if thats ok for the entire process or if it will burn it. My Crock Pots set up is High Power 2 and 4 hour option and Low with a 6 and 10 hour option. Mine is currently set to the Low 10 hour option- would I keep it on this for the full time, stirring ever 6 hours?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 22, 2013)

DustyMac said:


> Ok I am giving this a go tonight, my first scheduled stirring is in another 2 1/2 hours. My question is do you keep it on low for the whole 24 hours or do you switch to warm after a certain point, its boiling right now and i wasnt sure if thats ok for the entire process or if it will burn it. My Crock Pots set up is High Power 2 and 4 hour option and Low with a 6 and 10 hour option. Mine is currently set to the Low 10 hour option- would I keep it on this for the full time, stirring ever 6 hours?


Once it boils you want to turn it to low for the rest of the trip.


----------



## DustyMac (Nov 23, 2013)

ok, its been on low the entire time and it is boiling, not like a rolling boil, but just boiling, do i keep it as is for the whole process?


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 23, 2013)

DustyMac said:


> ok, its been on low the entire time and it is boiling, not like a rolling boil, but just boiling, do i keep it as is for the whole process?


I guess you don't have much choice.
My pot gets pretty hot too, I think I cooked it for like 6-8 hours and it was ok.
The house smelled like spinach.


----------



## DustyMac (Nov 23, 2013)

THATS the smell i couldnt place! I knew it smelled like something! I was going to follow OPs 24 hour instructions, thatd be a bit longer than your 8 hours


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Nov 23, 2013)

DustyMac said:


> THATS the smell i couldnt place! I knew it smelled like something! I was going to follow OPs 24 hour instructions, thatd be a bit longer than your 8 hours


LOL, took me a while to place that smell too, then it came to me.

A lot of opinions on how long to cook it on this thread.
Some good reading.


----------



## BudThaiDo (Feb 5, 2014)

I want some!


----------



## Silly String (Feb 12, 2014)

This is still my favorite, no fail, cannabutter recipe.


----------



## MarajMama (Feb 21, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> That's what I think also.
> Being that we all hope to max our product and everyone has an opinion on their ways.
> I read for days on here before I tried my first batch of budder and it came out great and I've medicated for 42 years.
> I grow outside and the ole lungs just can't handle the smoke as well anymore so now I eat brownies...
> ...


I've got a few decades of cooking with budder experience and have always used a crock pot to cook the budder in. After grinding my weed in the food processor, I put 1 oz to 6 cubes of organic unsalted butter in the pot on high for 1 hour, then, on warm for 3.

The budder is then poured into a tall vessel to cool, no straining at all. After the budder is cool, pop it out of the container, separate the clean budder from the weedy budder. Cut the weedy budder into bits and add to an equal amount of organic white flour, then run through the food processor. Store in an air tight container in the freezer.

Go 50/50 with the budder flour and plain flour for your baked goods.

IMO, this method uses every possible bit of magic the plant has to offer. I grow my own and still hate to waste such a precious gift.


----------



## fumble (Feb 22, 2014)

That is an awesome idea MarajMama  I also save my strainings sometimes and then soak them in milk. Use that for mac and cheese or whatever. It is great for hot chocolate, ice cream, all sorts of things. I love the flour idea


----------



## coinbangbang (Mar 14, 2014)

ero said:


> I didn't put this in the original post in order to keep it simple, but I thought I would share with you advanced butter beings.
> 
> When I have extra bud or trim, I toss it in the crock pot mix, and make an insanely strong base butter. I can then freeze it and dilute it with plain butter when it's time to bake. It works great and you end up with one container of green butter in your freezer instead of 3 or 4. You can also go longer between crock pot cooks.
> 
> Just another tip for you. Have a great weekend!!


Hi, just a quick semi-related question. I did re-read through the entire thread and could only find one post (and then a follow up post) re: including keif in cannabutter. The follow up was positive in regard to potency but not so much in taste (however I expect the difference in taste is probably negligible.) My question is, do you generally think it's a good idea? I had a mishap with oil a few weeks ago (a rather disappointing waste of 1/4) and I've decided to try cannabutter but don't want to put all my eggs (or buds) in one basket, so to speak. My plan thus far is 1.5 lbs butter, 1/2-3/4oz bud. I'd certainly like to intensify my butter if possible but if I do add the keif, where in the process? I'm open to any suggestions, just don't want to waste my time and/or materials again. Thanks!


----------



## cannabis culture (Apr 10, 2014)

Followed this easy recipe to the T and made some amazing butter. The only thing i dident follow was the ammount of trim/bud used. I ended up useing 3-4 oz's of sugar tim and came out strong, but not much, perfect for me.


----------



## fallen.angel (Jun 30, 2014)

I made 1 lb butter to 1/2 oz of good sticky bud.


----------



## zamzia (Jul 22, 2014)

Need to try this out.


----------



## BIGGSKUNKYBUD (Nov 28, 2014)

def going to try this..........


----------



## petert (Nov 28, 2014)

I may get flamed here..But I didn't have time to read all 18 pages...I make a lot of Canna-Coconut oil and tinctures. I always decarb my bud/trim before freezing and crumbling. I didn't see you decarbed before adding to the melted butter.


----------



## John1961 (Nov 28, 2014)

Is there a simple recipe to follow when using kief? I've collected quite a bit from my bud grinder but have no idea how much of it I would mix with butter first time out.


----------



## skepler (Nov 30, 2014)

petert said:


> I may get flamed here..But I didn't have time to read all 18 pages...I make a lot of Canna-Coconut oil and tinctures. I always decarb my bud/trim before freezing and crumbling. I didn't see you decarbed before adding to the melted butter.


I just made my first batch of canna butter, and decarbed it at 250° for 25 minutes. I used 4 oz of trim in 2lbs of butter. The same amount of trim in a batch of brownies ground up as flour makes 105 modestly strong brownies, I can eat 2-3 at a time. Using 1/2 lb of the canna butter, decarbed, or the equivalent of 1 oz of trim, makes 90 kick ass brownies, one at a time is plenty. Three took me through the day. I normally smoke 5-7 gms of 20% THC pot a day.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 1, 2014)

shablagoo said:


> Is it too late to revive this thread? Just wanted to say thanks for the instructions. Followed them to the T last night and made a rather nice batch. Make some snickerdoodles with it tonight and they seem to be pretty potent
> 
> Now for a question, if you don't mind. What is the preferred method, if there even is one, to get the budder to taste less _obvious_. I'm not trying to sneak them by anyone as a prank or anything, but I was hoping the end result would be a potent budder with not such a potent pot taste. Would running it through the crock pot a second time with a new batch of water help to remove the overwhelming taste?
> 
> ...


I always use 5-6 cups of water and put it in the refrigerator so it takes longer to solidify.
The extra water gives the nasty silt more room and the slower cool off gives it more time to separate the solids. 
You can't even taste the weed in my cookies.
Now for easy cookies I take a cake mix ( your choice) 3 eggs and what ever amount of oil it calls for.
Mix it all together place spoon sized blobs of the doe on a cookie sheet and bake at recommended temp for 3-5 mins or so and walla kick assed good tasting too! I like lemon cake.


----------



## ero (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey, everyone! I've been gone for a long while and had no idea this post had blown up to 18 pages! I just read through it all and I have a few comments.

You guys are all awesome. All of the ideas and tweaks sounds great, and in the end, you just have to do what works for you.
I should have been clearer that the main reason I cook for about 24 hours is that I usually cook it overnight. It's just easier than watching a clock.
Decarbing is only needed if your starting material isn't completely crispy dry. Decarbing releases the moisture (and some CO2) from your material, allowing the other compounds to fully come to life. I never decarb and never have a problem, but I like my stuff crispy dry.
Would anyone be interested in a crazy simple tutorial for how to make "Green Dragon" tincture?
Thanks again for all of the comments. I had no idea so many people gave this a try.
Enjoy!!


----------



## skepler (Dec 1, 2014)

ero said:


> Hey, everyone! I've been gone for a long while and had no idea this post had blown up to 18 pages! I just read through it all and I have a few comments.
> 
> You guys are all awesome. All of the ideas and tweaks sounds great, and in the end, you just have to do what works for you.
> I should have been clearer that the main reason I cook for about 24 hours is that I usually cook it overnight. It's just easier than watching a clock.
> ...


I have to take exception to the notion that crispy dry pot is decarbed. The material I just used was trimmed two months ago. The average RH% here is 15-20%. If that wasn't dry I don't know what dry is. Anyway, I watched it decarb (outgas) for 25 minutes at 250°F, so it was not decarbed from being dry.


----------



## ero (Dec 1, 2014)

skepler said:


> I have to take exception to the notion that crispy dry pot is decarbed. The material I just used was trimmed two months ago. The average RH% here is 15-20%. If that wasn't dry I don't know what dry is. Anyway, I watched it decarb (outgas) for 25 minutes at 250°F, so it was not decarbed from being dry.


Cool man, whatever works for you. I've never done it and see no need, but if you think it makes it better, go for it! I would watch that temp though or you might do more harm than good. Enjoy!


----------



## skepler (Dec 1, 2014)

ero said:


> Cool man, whatever works for you. I've never done it and see no need, but if you think it makes it better, go for it! I would watch that temp though or you might do more harm than good. Enjoy!


It is not a subtle thing. I have been making brownies with leaves and trim for 20 years. This is the first time I used the same amount of material I previously used or a single batch of brownies, 4 oz., but this time it went into canna butter, and only 1/3 of that was used in the brownies, These brownies are far-and-away superior to anything I have made before, 3-4X as strong and I will get 3X the number. I also saw no need to decarb before, but after this, will never cook with non-decarbed material again. As far as temperature, 250° for 25 minutes is about ideal. And decarbing liquids is easy, as one can watch the CO2 escape. Surely you have seen this graph of decarb time vs. temperature?
http://i57.tinypic.com/ea332d.jpg


----------



## ero (Dec 1, 2014)

skepler said:


> It is not a subtle thing. I have been making brownies with leaves and trim for 20 years. This is the first time I used the same amount of material I previously used or a single batch of brownies, 4 oz., but this time it went into canna butter, and only 1/3 of that was used in the brownies, These brownies are far-and-away superior to anything I have made before, 3-4X as strong and I will get 3X the number. I also saw no need to decarb before, but after this, will never cook with non-decarbed material again. As far as temperature, 250° for 25 minutes is about ideal. And decarbing liquids is easy, as one can watch the CO2 escape. Surely you have seen this graph of decarb time vs. temperature?
> http://i57.tinypic.com/ea332d.jpg


Like I said, if you feel the need to do it, then do it, but it's not needed if it's really dry. If you're somehow making yours "3-4x" stronger, it wasn't really dry to begin with. You don't need to prove anything to me. FYI, I'm an advanced grad of Oaksterdam and just like to impart easy ways to enjoy life. There's no need for technical sheets on decarboxylation to make butter, lol. Take care, and keep it simple


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2014)

The purpose of the decarb is to convert the THCA into the psychoactive THC...so that you can 'feel it' or get the high from it, not just get the pain relief from it. It does happen naturally over time, but it takes quite a bit of time. If you make two cookies exactly the same, except dearb one and not the other, you will notice a significant difference.


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2014)

I would love to see your Green Dragon tutorial...always looking for easier ways to do things


----------



## ero (Dec 1, 2014)

fumble said:


> The purpose of the decarb is to convert the THCA into the psychoactive THC...so that you can 'feel it' or get the high from it, not just get the pain relief from it. It does happen naturally over time, but it takes quite a bit of time. If you make two cookies exactly the same, except dearb one and not the other, you will notice a significant difference.


All I can tell you is that in my 30+ years of baking with weed, I've never decarbed super dry stuff and never had a problem. I see what you are both saying and can understand why you'd want to, but I know a bunch of people that have used my recipe to make budder and none of them decarb either. So in the end, maybe it's a personal preference. I don't think it can turn out bad either way.


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2014)

me either hun  there are as many ways to make butter/oil/whatever as there are people to make them


----------



## ero (Dec 1, 2014)

fumble said:


> I would love to see your Green Dragon tutorial...always looking for easier ways to do things


I'll work on a tutorial, but it's almost too easy to need one. Green Dragon has become my favorite over budder because it acts a lot faster and easier to get a good dose without putting yourself into la la land. Although, la la land is a nice place to be... haha


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2014)

Cool beans


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 1, 2014)

I did a 2 1/2 hr cook off in a pressure cooker and it's just as good imop and used olive oil.
it works well.
I'd love the tutorial too!


----------



## fumble (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey Dirtsurfr  are we gonna be seeing you in a couple weeks?


----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 1, 2014)

Hopefully the weather holds, and I'll be bringing the whole zoo.
I have to get a Battery for the MH nothing too much.
Looking forwards to seeing everyone again.


----------



## fumble (Dec 2, 2014)

ditto that hun


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Jan 21, 2015)

bump.

Is the 24hrs on low still the way to go in the crock pot? I also have a full oz of high grade stuff since I can't smoke due to gastritis. Should I use the full oz?


----------



## ero (Jan 21, 2015)

ThaMagnificent said:


> bump.
> 
> Is the 24hrs on low still the way to go in the crock pot? I also have a full oz of high grade stuff since I can't smoke due to gastritis. Should I use the full oz?


I use a full O and leave it on low overnight. It doesn't have to be 24 hours. You just want to see that oily sheen on the top as in the photos. The variable is the quality of your herb. Low quality might make 1lb of butter whereas I've made 5lbs with one oz of quality stuff.


----------



## omri9 (Jan 24, 2015)

1/4 oz of bud to 4 sticks of budder makes me concerned about the potency. I was thinking more like a 1/2 oz bud per 4 sticks. what do you think? will 14 grams of bud to 4 sticks of budderr be enough to give you some kickass cookies. anuy thoughts on this are welcome.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jan 24, 2015)

I typically run 1 oz of bud to 1 lb of butter.
But then again it knocks me on my ass if I eat more than one cookie or caramel.


----------



## fumble (Jan 24, 2015)

I generally use 150gm popcorn trim (dry ice hashed) to 8 sticks butter


----------



## cyberia (Feb 9, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new here. Recently I was given some cannabutter that knocked me on my ass for a good 24 hours and decided to try to make my own.

I've been doing some research and I know to decarb it but I have a question that I've not seen the answer to. If it's here somewhere, I must have missed it, sorry.

I want to make this as scent free as possible. Am I able to take the oven bag that I'll be using to decarb, put my butter In with it, tie it shut and toss it in a crockpot with water in it and do it that way? I figure that will make it odorless, then once it's ready I can just snip a hole in the bag and strain. Is this an ok way of doing it? I've read about the mason jar way but don't have jars, I do have oven bags tho.


----------



## ThaMagnificent (Feb 10, 2015)

My crockpot has a warm setting of 165-170 degrees and a low/high at 215, but they cycle differently (high having a quicker cycle to cook quicker). Should I use the warm setting?


----------



## texasjack (Feb 12, 2015)

just put 1.5 oz bud, 2lbs Kerrygold butter, and 1 cup water in the crockpot. We'll see how this turns out.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Feb 12, 2015)

Kick up your water to 4 cups...


----------



## texasjack (Feb 14, 2015)

well I had about a tablespoon today in two mugs of hot chocolate. I got high but not high enough for how strong I want it. I cooked on "warm" for 10 hrs. I melted it back down today and added another 1.5oz. I'll only cook for 3 hrs this time. 3 oz in 2lbs. Surely it will be strong?

also I noticed"warm" on my pot is 150F. Is that too hot?


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 15, 2015)

texasjack said:


> well I had about a tablespoon today in two mugs of hot chocolate. I got high but not high enough for how strong I want it. I cooked on "warm" for 10 hrs. I melted it back down today and added another 1.5oz. I'll only cook for 3 hrs this time. 3 oz in 2lbs. Surely it will be strong?
> 
> also I noticed"warm" on my pot is 150F. Is that too hot?


I don't think it's hot enough.
I run mine on hot (around 240 deg f) until it really gets bubbling & then turn it down to "low" for 8-10 hours or so.
A double rinse & it's off to make caramel's or cookies.


----------



## Richard Drysift (Feb 20, 2015)

Just want to say I tried this canna butter method & it really came out great. Never really liked eating weed before but I've been enjoying this stuff everyday for the past week. Great tutorial - I got excellent results - thanks for sharing Ero


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Feb 20, 2015)

Richard Drysift said:


> Just want to say I tried this canna butter method & it really came out great. Never really liked eating weed before but I've been enjoying this stuff everyday for the past week. Great tutorial - I got excellent results - thanks for sharing Ero


Welcome to RIU.
Good to have some new faces about.


----------



## Dave's Not Here (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to try this method sometime, here's how we used to make brownies back in the day for parties and we called them "Space Cakes." These definitely had a bit of a weed taste to them and it's probably not the best method for getting the most out of your weed but it's fast and easy and the brownies were always strong.

1oz of buds, of some of the better commercial mex weed (what was generally available back then, you could probably go with a half of higher quality.)
2-3 sticks of butter

Remove the big stems, grind up the buds in a grinder, melt a couple sticks of butter in a saucepan and add the ground bud, simmer until just bubbling, not boiling, add more butter if it seems like there's not enough butter to soak up all the weed goodies. Simmer for 20-30 minutes while stirring, not too hot... just bubbling, strain the plant matter out through cheese cloth (I always used a clean old t-shirt,) collect your butter, should be green, use all the butter you made, more than the mix calls for, to make one small 9" pan of brownies, bake at 300 until done, enjoy!

I once got through a broken foot on these, one in the morning on an empty stomach would get me through the day and into the evening.

If anyone tries this method please let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Bacala (Apr 2, 2015)

ero,
Just a quick "Thank You" for the tutorial. I've now got a 2lb disk of pretty green butter sitting in the fridge waiting for it's second wash this evening, then some will go to cookies for a tryout on the weekend.

Also have a little tip for those that do not like, or cannot easily get cheesecloth. I am a beekeeper and always have a few nylon paint strainer bags around since I sometimes filter honey with them. Any hardware or home improvement store will have these for around $2. To strain the flower bits from my butter I folded a closed five gallon bag in half, then placed it into my strainer over a pot. This gave me four layers of nylon as a filter, and the product looks very clean after just one run. A little rinse in hot, soapy water got the bag clean enough to throw in with the next laundry load and it well be ready to go next time.


----------



## UnaCubiche (May 5, 2015)

dirtsurfr said:


> I don't make much butter any more.
> I infuse it in milk and I'm quite happy with it.


How would you make the milk? I have "Cafe con Leche" (Boiled milk with expresso coffee) all the time. Would you have a recipe ?


----------



## NinjaGrowPwnz (Jul 1, 2015)

i've made THCtea with a motel room coffee maker, took the ready-pack which is just a coffee filter with coffee sealed inside, dump out the coffee grounds and put your diced bud in it, made 1 cup worth of hot water and use the empty pouch as your bud tea bag, pour the hot water in the cup and steep it like you would real tea, about 20 minutes and your set to sit it out >.< felt it within half hour as if i took a decent bong hit, zero couch lock but could have been the strain (green crack)

Warming up butter right now in my crock pot, last time i made it i used country crock spread,
do NOT use normal spread butter it WILL NOT SOLIDIFY haha, trial and error, using baking butter this time with my again, green crack. more of a head high then body high, can't stand feeling glued to the couch.

Don't rush making your cannabutter, only my second time but already know if you want to get high and have cookies, crap a bag of chips-a-hoy and hit the bong while your butter is brewing, take your time and do it right.

if your going to put a hundred or so worth of bud then don't skimp on the butter, higher fat content the better. and unsalted especially if cooking on high should help avoid boiling(salt makes water boil easier) which is bad for this.

I'm a legal grower and user, enough for myself, daily smoker but 1/8 still lasts about a week+ been using for almost 2 years now, does wonders for migraines, not Those will lock you to not only the couch, but the floor. thumbs up to everyone using this to cope with pain and illness, and some fun now and then =D

What started as my 2 cents worth has again turned into one of my mini-misadventure stories.


----------



## Herbivores (Jul 27, 2015)

One of the best cannabutter recipes Ive seen in a long time.


----------



## GreatwhiteNorth (Jul 27, 2015)

Herbivores said:


> One of the best cannabutter recipes Ive seen in a long time.


Welcome to RIU my friend.


----------



## HighLowGrow (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't forget about the budder. Had this in the toy hauler fridge. Unplugged the trailer and forgot about it for severraaallllll months. Look at all the pretty colors.


----------



## cowtown (Aug 30, 2015)

Almost September here so I trimmed some of my plants and have about 2.5 Oz of shake with one pound of butter in the slow cooker right now. Will let you know how it goes. First time I have tried this.


----------



## Moonwalk (Oct 8, 2015)

I wonder if one could melt smooth (not crunchy) peanut butter and cannabis together, let it sit on low for a few hours, strain and cool. The straining might be tough, I don't know how thin peanut butter gets when cooked. 

Thems be some wicked PBJs...


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 9, 2015)

I've stopped using butter..I use Olive oil in the crock pot now..huge ass jugs from Walmart cheap..much better.


----------



## ero (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been thinking about infusing coconut oil. I made a salve with a coconut oil base that wasn't edible due to wax and other additives for aroma that works great as a topical pain killer. If I just infused plain coconut oil, it could be used topically or in recipes.

On another note, I'm humbled that this post still keeps popping up after all of these years. I still think it's the simplest way to make budder, although certainly not the fastest. Lots of great input from other posters about their methods, I really appreciate everyone that takes the time to comment. It's great hearing how everyone does their own thing. That's what makes this plant so amazing!
Getting ready for the long weekend here... everyone stay safe and have a great one!


----------



## fumble (Oct 9, 2015)

Moonwalk said:


> I wonder if one could melt smooth (not crunchy) peanut butter and cannabis together, let it sit on low for a few hours, strain and cool. The straining might be tough, I don't know how thin peanut butter gets when cooked.
> 
> Thems be some wicked PBJs...


I take decarbed trim, grind it into a powder in a coffee grinder and cook it into peanut butter. I use 1 gram per ounce of peanut butter. Crunchy or creamy


----------



## anxt (Oct 15, 2015)

Hey everybody, thought I'd add my two cents to this great thread. I make cannabutter using a crock pot, I use either vape or bud, vape 2 oz. to 1/2 lb of butter, bud 1 oz to 1 lb of butter. I always decarb my bud first (not vape, obviously), by grinding it up fine and baking it in a pre-heated oven for about 30 minutes at 240 degrees. I'm not sure why the slow-cooking process does not decarb the bud but I think it is because the temp does not get high enough, especially if you are slow-cooking at 190 degrees or whatever, since the optimal temp for THCA to be converted into THC is about 250 degrees. For anyone who is interested here are a couple of links about decarbing in general:

http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-turning-thca-into-thc/

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/decarboxylation/

Anyway, after decarbing I set my crock pot to the lowest setting, add the butter and the weed and enough water to cover everything, put on the cover and forget about it for a few hours until it is ready to be stirred. I have gone as short as 4 hours and as long as 24 hours before straining. I read somewhere that the longer time extracts more THC, especially at low temps -- see the second link (above) for a chart that seems to bear this out. I generally go about 20 hours in the crockpot and that seems to work well. 

I use a metal basket strainer lined with cheescloth for straining (and yes I always burn the piss out of my hands squeezing out all that buttery goodness, I am def looking into that potato ricer thing). I strain once, then do it again with fresh cheesecloth. I have not tried actually remelting the butter with fresh water straining it again after refrigeration; that sounds like a great idea and well worth the extra time and effort. If I start with 4 sticks I usually end up with the equivalent of about 3-1/2 sticks when it's all done. 

As far as potency/recipes go, toll house cookies with walnuts are always a big hit (the nuts help the cookies taste less weedy). Just use canna where it says to use butter. I smoke daily and 1/2 of a cookie gets me high as a mf. Casual smokers should not do more than 1/4 of a cookie. 

Anyway, thanks to everyone for some great contributions to this thread!


----------



## lennyboy07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Great guide. I read this and followed it through and made my butter Sunday using bud. I got my measurements wrong and done 8g of bud to 250g of butter , It wasnt the best weed in the world so i should be ok, i hope! When i got it out Sunday night it was pretty green (first pic) and smelt quite weedy still. Ive since heated it up and washed it through twice more (other pics), the water at the bottom ended up clear on the second wash and the smell was a little more buttery. I have a sponge cake in the oven now


----------



## lennyboy07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's my lemon sponge!


----------



## Beefy13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Howard Stern said:


> Also guys don't follow the directions on the bag of mix on the oven temp. You can cook out the THC while cooking the cookies. Google the temps cus I think it said 375 on the box but I am thinking that 350 is the max temp you should work with. I may be wrong it may even be lower.


I read that about 350 is boiling point for thc and cbd so i believe u are right. Id been wondering the same thing.


----------



## onkulas (Mar 13, 2016)

i'm a newbie, please answer me this question:
the trim has to be dried out before making butter out of it, right? 
just to be sure i understood right
sometimes i cook milk out of ruderalis that grow randomly in the country side and for that the leaves have to be fresh and green, freshly trimmed
thanks!!


----------



## ero (Mar 14, 2016)

onkulas said:


> i'm a newbie, please answer me this question:
> the trim has to be dried out before making butter out of it, right?
> just to be sure i understood right
> sometimes i cook milk out of ruderalis that grow randomly in the country side and for that the leaves have to be fresh and green, freshly trimmed
> thanks!!


Yes, the trim should be very dry and even decarbed for best results.


----------



## ero (Mar 14, 2016)

Beefy13 said:


> I read that about 350 is boiling point for thc and cbd so i believe u are right. Id been wondering the same thing.


I bake cookies and brownies out of the budder frequently at 350 or 375 and have zero issues with potency.


----------



## ero (Mar 14, 2016)

lennyboy07 said:


> Here's my lemon sponge! View attachment 3531215


That looks AMAZING!!


----------



## Olbalman (Apr 7, 2016)

Looking to try coconut oil in place of butter. How do they get by without using water? Is the coconut oil capable of handling higher temperature?


----------



## Growdict (Apr 7, 2016)

coconut oil is has higher burn temp than butter, but your wont be getting close to either if you do it right. you will still want to use water.


----------



## Growdict (Apr 7, 2016)

also if smell is an issue, you can cook it in the grow room and the carbon filter will take care of that.


----------



## Olbalman (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response. What value dose the water bring to the coconut oil?


----------



## Chico420 (Apr 12, 2016)

ero said:


> Thanks! I'm new to this forum, but I've... uhh... "been around", lol. I hope this helps people looking to try something new.


I was told I should do decarboxylation prior to making the butter. Any info?


----------



## diamonddav (May 8, 2016)

2 lbs butter, 2 1/4 oz trim/sugar leaves about 2 cups water. low setting for 14 hours. made a pretty good size batch! now to learn how to bake!! lol


----------



## R&Jbudder (May 30, 2016)

i am having trouble writing a message. this is my first attempt so lets see what happens... i have 1oz dried trims and 1 lb butter.. so i just use the above directions and whats the best setting for the crockpot because im reading that leaving it on low will over cook it?? i dont want that to happen!! i wnt a very mild butter. i have no tolerance and dont enjoy people crazy high. thanks!


----------



## HI_Life (Sep 26, 2016)

ero said:


> A couple of my patients have asked me how to make cannabutter. One patient has mobility issues and they can stand only for short periods. While this method ....
> Enjoy!




New to the board. Thanks for being here. Everyone seems super chill and I look forward to delving further into the depths of these forums. 

Thanks for the instructions. 

Giving this a try right now. I'm using 2.8 ounces trim/shake : 2 lbs butter. Strains are: White Widow, Guerilla Glue, Girlscout Cookies and White Rhino. Been on low for 7 hours now. I got nervous because it came to a slow boil and thought it may be getting too hot and turned it off after stirring (see video/picture below...but doesn't really show the boiI guess )

Going to bed and will allow it to sit. I'm guessing it will stay pretty warm for at least a few hours and then I can turn it back on and allow to simmer again. Any advice would be awesome.

Mahalo!


----------



## HI_Life (Sep 26, 2016)

ero said:


> Hey, everyone! I've been gone for a long while and had no idea this post had blown up to 18 pages! I just read through it all and I have a few comments.
> 
> You guys are all awesome. All of the ideas and tweaks sounds great, and in the end, you just have to do what works for you.
> I should have been clearer that the main reason I cook for about 24 hours is that I usually cook it overnight. It's just easier than watching a clock.
> ...


I would love to know about the tincture !


----------



## caperjoe (Nov 30, 2016)

wondering if you can drink the water that comes off the butter.can any tell what u can do with the water.


----------



## fumble (Nov 30, 2016)

pour it down the drain


----------



## Aksala49 (Dec 1, 2016)

diamonddav said:


> 2 lbs butter, 2 1/4 oz trim/sugar leaves about 2 cups water. low setting for 14 hours. made a pretty good size batch! now to learn how to bake!! lol


Thanks for the pics....nice job! I make mine with coconut oil. I don't have an oven so baking is out. I use a turkey baster to fill 1 tsp silicone molds then vac seal the wafers in pint jars. I really like the flavor and just stick one under my tongue an hour before bed time. No more all night spasms!


----------



## fumble (Dec 5, 2016)

What a great idea !


----------



## ero (Dec 19, 2016)

caperjoe said:


> wondering if you can drink the water that comes off the butter.can any tell what u can do with the water.


I suppose you could drink the water... I mean, it's not dangerous or anything. If you can choke it down, you've got a much stronger stomach than me!! Do you drink bongwater? I would assume it's a little stronger tasting than well used bongwater. Gross...


----------



## LuckyTedOG (Dec 19, 2016)

y0 420!


ero said:


> I suppose you could drink the water... I mean, it's not dangerous or anything. If you can choke it down, you've got a much stronger stomach than me!! Do you drink bongwater? I would assume it's a little stronger tasting than well used bongwater. Gross...


 In my video i added it abit in my flour mix.(Bang, not bongWater) Otherwise next time cook your medicine in milk, than add butter, do canabutter as regular but cuzz u used milk insted off watter u can make some good chocolate puding ill record video how to do it. 
My CanaButter


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 26, 2016)

Found this about decarbing.


----------



## NuggODank (Jan 4, 2017)

super late on this thread but......does anyone know how sativa trim will turn out when making butter does it keep its uplifting high or will it become sorta of a body high like most edibles? thanks


----------



## Aksala49 (Jan 4, 2017)

You should experience traits similar to that of your source material.


----------



## Tim Fox (Jan 29, 2017)

NuggODank said:


> super late on this thread but......does anyone know how sativa trim will turn out when making butter does it keep its uplifting high or will it become sorta of a body high like most edibles? thanks


eating cannabis is always a bit differant to me than smoking it, I would say yes the sativa will retain some of its smoking high ,, but because of decarbing and cooking some of it turns into other good things,, ( high tech i know) hahaha


----------



## Strocat (Feb 13, 2017)

I just made my 2nd batch of butter and its literally 100 times better this 2nd time. I decarb trim/bud in oven at 240 for an hour. Bout an oz and a half of trim and popcorn buds.. then i used 5 sticks butter and 1.25 cups water. Let it go for 8 hours cheesecloth n strain. Turned out stupid potent. One chocolate krispy treat and high as hell for 5 hours. The trick is to decarboxylate your weed first it makes all the difference


----------



## Strocat (Feb 13, 2017)

Chico420 said:


> I was told I should do decarboxylation prior to making the butter. Any info?


always decarb anything youre making into oil,butter,tincture, etc..... basically.. if you're gonna ingest your dope.. decarb it


----------



## sleepless_canuck (Mar 12, 2017)

I've done this since high school.

I use a new pair of panty hose full of my herb.

Than once cool enough I remove and squeeze it out.

Bam - Clean butter.


----------



## stellarjay (Apr 24, 2017)

i've enjoyed reading all the posts on this thread. i find the various opinions on whether or not to decarb very interesting. i'd theorize that depending on one's crockpot, and the temperature settings used, decarbing may be taking place in the crockpot. 

older crockpots from the 70's era do not heat up as hot as the more modern version crocks. these are the true "slow cookers" some of us used back in the day. seems the fda decided that people don't know how to cook their food properly with lower heat so the required minimal wattage of crockpots was increased for our "protection." higher minimal wattage = higher minimal heat. 

if one were to google 'fda requirements of crockpots' one would find a more detailed explanation. 

i also can't help bud wonder if the plant material is being decarbed by means of a lower than commonly believed to be required temperature held constant for a certain period of time? 

aw, who knows? all this and i'm not even baked! go figure? now it's time to have a cookie!


----------



## idfuckmyplants (May 3, 2017)

Friend of mine just gave me a load of trim .

Would you say use the whole bag or half bag ?? I want the butter as strong as can be but wouldn't mind if I could get 2 batches and it still be stupid strong  

First time cooking lol


----------



## Growdict (May 3, 2017)

i use 1 oz of DRIED trim/popcorn to 1 cup coconut oil.


----------



## idfuckmyplants (May 3, 2017)

Just seen this lol well I've ended up using about 5 oz low grade trim to 500 g butter , going to try make 5 100g portions of butter to cook with lol


----------



## High_Im_Stoney (Oct 5, 2017)

You have to decarb the flower first in the oven. Otherwise known as decarboxylation. Before infusing it with butter you need to bake it at 240 degrees for 30-60 mins (depending on how fresh the product you are using is). This will make it 'psychoactive'. It should turn golden brown a little crispy. After this you are now ready to make edibles, tea, whatever you want!!


----------



## zshamrock (Dec 25, 2017)

ero said:


> A couple of my patients have asked me how to make cannabutter. One patient has mobility issues and they can stand only for short periods. While this method takes longer than some, it is absolutely reliable and very easy for most people to master. So... here we go!
> 
> We need a Crock Pot, butter (real butter is best), trim or bud, and water. Later you will also need a large pot, strainer, cheese cloth, and storage container.
> 
> ...


Just opened a gift box.... full of a beautiful little crockpot.. perfect timing to see this post.. and might I add a HUGE thanks to Ero!!! I am going to pop it's.... well I am gonna make my first attempt at budder.. 1/2 pound of clarified butter, 3/4 oz > 19 THC bud along with some water.... trial and hopefully no error... then use it in caramel candy... oh please oh please oh please bud Gods.....!!


----------



## zshamrock (Dec 27, 2017)

ero said:


> A couple of my patients have asked me how to make cannabutter. One patient has mobility issues and they can stand only for short periods. While this method takes longer than some, it is absolutely reliable and very easy for most people to master. So... here we go!
> 
> We need a Crock Pot, butter (real butter is best), trim or bud, and water. Later you will also need a large pot, strainer, cheese cloth, and storage container.
> 
> ...


Thank you Thank you!! did it last night and it is in the fridge now to set up.... so much easier than the stove top method... worked out Great!!... you ROCK!!!!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 4, 2018)

ero said:


> Trash or compost your trim / bud mash. It is completely spent at this point.


This is from page 1. With the Author's recipe.
I need to jump in here with a segue. At the beginning of this post the author had suggested to dispose of the compost.
I beg to differ. I've taken this and with a little garlic, spread it on some homemade bread. About 2 hours later I WANTED MORE !!
As a Scot I believe in "Waste not want not." I'm not wanting a hard core high, but I do find this a nice way of get a sustainable toasting when you need to go visit "Auntie" without smelling like your best product.
Also you can add some nice shredded Parmesan cheese, (I prefer Romano),. Make a spaghetti sauce, throw it in. You can see where I'm going with this....
Your comments.


----------



## zshamrock (Jan 4, 2018)

Don't Bogart said:


> This is from page 1. With the Author's recipe.
> I need to jump in here with a segue. At the beginning of this post the author had suggested to dispose of the compost.
> I beg to differ. I've taken this and with a little garlic, spread it on some homemade bread. About 2 hours later I WANTED MORE !!
> As a Scot I believe in "Waste not want not." I'm not wanting a hard core high, but I do find this a nice way of get a sustainable toasting when you need to go visit "Auntie" without smelling like your best product.
> ...


I sure wondered about just trashing or composting the dregs... after separating the butter by pressing it I wrapped the dregs in the foil and placed it in the freezer... I am gonna add some olive oil to it and see if I can get any medicinal benefit from it as a tincture or salve.. waste not, want not... well it's NOT just for Scots anymore!! I think the Irish will try it!!


----------



## mattman089 (Jan 19, 2019)

High_Im_Stoney said:


> You have to decarb the flower first in the oven. Otherwise known as decarboxylation. Before infusing it with butter you need to bake it at 240 degrees for 30-60 mins (depending on how fresh the product you are using is). This will make it 'psychoactive'. It should turn golden brown a little crispy. After this you are now ready to make edibles, tea, whatever you want!!


Lol - been using croc pot method for 10 years and haven't decarbed one time. Cookies are always super potent I only eat 1/4 at a time. Can't see decarbing adding anything as it only needs decarbed if the bud isn't dry.

1/4 oz into 1 stick of butter
12 - 14 hrs

Voila!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 19, 2019)

mattman089 said:


> Lol - been using croc pot method for 10 years and haven't decarbed one time. Cookies are always super potent I only eat 1/4 at a time. Can't see decarbing adding anything as it only needs decarbed if the bud isn't dry.
> 
> 1/4 oz into 1 stick of butter
> 12 - 14 hrs
> ...


the crock pot method IS decarbing....you're raising the temperature enough to break the carboxyl bond and make the thc-a into thc....which is what decarbing is


----------



## mattman089 (Jan 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the crock pot method IS decarbing....you're raising the temperature enough to break the carboxyl bond and make the thc-a into thc....which is what decarbing is


Yea, I believe I posted the same in a different post today... Some ppl with croc pot method think they need to decarb.


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 1, 2019)

I'd kill two good men for a chunk o potent canna butter bout now, lol.


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 1, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I'd kill two good men for a chunk o potent canna butter bout now, lol.


Got a few pounds of it in my freezer every grow the extra stuff anything starting to age gets tossed into the Crock pot and turned into butter or oil and frozen for safe keeping


----------



## Bodyne (Feb 2, 2019)

will it ship? lol j/k


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 3, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> will it ship? lol j/k


no, would melt all over the place, just gonna keep it frozen, some day when i run out of flower it will go to good use then


----------



## OJAE (Mar 10, 2019)

Would a rice cooker work instead of a crockpot? Will have to keep it topped up with water so it doesn't turn onto Keep Warm, I think it would work, any thoughts?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

Bodyne said:


> I'd kill two good men for a chunk o potent canna butter bout now, lol.


i got a list, we can talk.....but do they have to be good men?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 10, 2019)

OJAE said:


> Would a rice cooker work instead of a crockpot? Will have to keep it topped up with water so it doesn't turn onto Keep Warm, I think it would work, any thoughts?


probably, i use a crock pot, let it boil for about 2 hours, then turn it down to low and leave it overnight. as long as you can keep it from turning completely off, it should work about the same


----------



## TreeWalker (Mar 17, 2019)

I know this may come across as critical but the instructions ignore temperature and therefore ignore the decarb process to some extent. I owned many crock pots and they vary in temperature. If one wants to get the best decarb they should at least know what temp they are cooking at or know their crock pot. Just my 2 cents.

It is a nice write up by OP and I appreciate it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

TreeWalker said:


> I know this may come across as critical but the instructions ignore temperature and therefore ignore the decarb process to some extent. I owned many crock pots and they vary in temperature. If one wants to get the best decarb they should at least know what temp they are cooking at or know their crock pot. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> It is a nice write up by OP and I appreciate it.


i've thought about it...i haven't tracked it out over time, but boiling doesn't go over 212..thc-a starts to decarb at 220 after 30 minutes, roughly...lower temperatures require longer times...it's been my experience after some experimentation that two hours at boiling temps gets the process started, and the 6 to 8 hours at 120ish finishes it off nicely without ever getting into the danger zone...if your pot is warmer or cooler, just adjust accordingly...


----------



## TreeWalker (Mar 17, 2019)

TreeWalker said:


> o





Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've thought about it...i haven't tracked it out over time, but boiling doesn't go over 212..thc-a starts to decarb at 220 after 30 minutes, roughly...lower temperatures require longer times...it's been my experience after some experimentation that two hours at boiling temps gets the process started, and the 6 to 8 hours at 120ish finishes it off nicely without ever getting into the danger zone...if your pot is warmer or cooler, just adjust accordingly...


Sounds good. Boiling is 212. Agreed lower temps at longer times, say 212, would be somewhat equal to higher temps, say 220-230 at shorter times. At least I would do that. Someone may chime in and say no but that works for me.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 17, 2019)

it works. honestly, i have to eat a ton of edibles to feel it, but that's just me, everyone else who tries my stuff ends up cutting it into two or three pieces or it makes them loopy.


----------



## mattman089 (Mar 20, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it works. honestly, i have to eat a ton of edibles to feel it, but that's just me, everyone else who tries my stuff ends up cutting it into two or three pieces or it makes them loopy.


I think you would love my cookies! I make normal sized one tablespoon sized cookies and I actually cut them into sixteenths. My wife only eats one 16th at a time and I myself only an 8th at a time. They are quite incredible.

I would hate to eat a whole one!!


----------



## 3030/150 (May 17, 2019)

Good recipe. Works well. Just made a batch with 7oz of trim and popcorn buds. Very strong brownies


----------



## Antler2510 (Jul 30, 2019)

3030/150 said:


> Good recipe. Works well. Just made a batch with 7oz of trim and popcorn buds. Very strong brownies


After reading the recipe I notice it doesn’t say about decarboxylation cannabis. Does that not need to be done on this recipe


----------



## mattman089 (Jul 31, 2019)

Antler2510 said:


> After reading the recipe I notice it doesn’t say about decarboxylation cannabis. Does that not need to be done on this recipe


decarb is not needed for croc pot method.


----------



## Antler2510 (Jul 31, 2019)

mattman089 said:


> decarb is not needed for croc pot method.


Is that because the slow cooker heats it enough to activate the thc


----------



## mattman089 (Jul 31, 2019)

Antler2510 said:


> Is that because the slow cooker heats it enough to activate the thc


You got it, man.

Automatic decarb.


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Aug 24, 2019)

I keep seeing that cooking the butter/oil at 212 F on the stovetop for 75 minutes converts the THC-A to THC so old decarbing in the oven isn't needed anymore.


----------



## johnparkers (Aug 27, 2019)

ero said:


> A couple of my patients have asked me how to make cannabutter. One patient has mobility issues and they can stand only for short periods. While this method takes longer than some, it is absolutely reliable and very easy for most people to master. So... here we go!
> 
> We need a Crock Pot, butter (real butter is best), trim or bud, and water. Later you will also need a large pot, strainer, cheese cloth, and storage container.
> 
> ...


Very well.Thanks for sharing the information I'm also looking the way to make butter from a couple of months. Now i find the exact match of my search. Appreciate that.


----------



## TrippleDip (Oct 15, 2019)

Bumping this old thread to say thanks. I've tried many methods but none have worked so well as the crock pot method, both in ease and smell.

Also followed this recipe and it came out bomb. Ty all.



GreatwhiteNorth said:


> Try this one - its really simple, tastes fantastic and most people have all the ingredients already. Its simple !!
> *Classic Peanut Butter Cookies *
> Ingredients
> 1 cup Canna butter
> ...


----------



## tpdeharts (Nov 22, 2019)

AM I A MEMBER YET?


----------



## Soul Dwella (Mar 7, 2021)

Just strained my butter and put it the fridge! Thanks for the thread!!


----------



## Fruity420 (Apr 2, 2021)

When recipes are calling for cannabutter (brownies, cookies), decarbonisation already done as per this method, wouldn’t further cooking in the oven degrade the activated THC? 
I can understand spreading it on bread, muffins cookies and such, or even mixing it in cake icing, but when reheated for another 20-40 mins in a hot oven, surely it’s the chemistry will change for the worse.
Seems the biggest variable when cooking with cannabis is in the decarb process, some people obviously miss the target with to much, or not enough heat/time..
If the butter is dank, full of activated thc after successful decarb, isn’t further cooking potentially wasteful, given how the small the window is for successful decarbonisation.
Anyone got thoughts on this? 
I really need to start doing more edibles this year, I smoke the shit like it’s going out of style


----------



## TrippleDip (Apr 2, 2021)

Fruity420 said:


> isn’t further cooking potentially wasteful, given how the small the window is for successful decarbonisation.
> Anyone got thoughts on this?


Eh, it's negligible. When you bake cookies for 10 min at 325F, the centers might only reach 50C before you take them out and reach 65C before they start cooling. Even with something like brownies which you might cook for a half hour, the evaporation of water keeps the temps down around 60C. 

Check with an instant read thermometer, when I started using one I realized I was way overcooking everything as per USDA guidelines.


----------



## YardG (Apr 2, 2021)

I decarb before I make butter, but I don't cook with it, I just consume the butter straight. If I were planning on cooking with the butter I think I'd skip the pre-butter decarb.


----------



## Antler2510 (Jul 29, 2021)

Can I use cold pressed hemp oil as a carrier oil?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 29, 2021)

Antler2510 said:


> Can I use cold pressed hemp oil as a carrier oil?


i don't see why not, any lipid will do


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2021)

Top or bottom??? This is my first time trying to make some butter and I feel like I messed up because everyone else I have ceen doesn't have anything that looks like these... I'm gonna shoot myself in the head if I can't do something as easy as this...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 18, 2021)

Frank Nitty said:


> Top or bottom??? This is my first time trying to make some butter and I feel like I messed up because everyone else I have ceen doesn't have anything that looks like these... I'm gonna shoot myself in the head if I can't do something as easy as this...View attachment 4990012View attachment 4990013


you don't want to let it set up in jars, use a bowl. you have to drain the water off....kinda tough to do in jars...
looks ok otherwise though


----------



## Frank Nitty (Sep 18, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you don't want to let it set up in jars, use a bowl. you have to drain the water off....kinda tough to do in jars...
> looks ok otherwise though


Thank you kind sir


----------



## GoatSoup (Dec 18, 2021)

What about inverting the jar in the fridge? Then just pour off the water?


----------



## Don't Bogart (Dec 19, 2021)

Antler2510 said:


> After reading the recipe I notice it doesn’t say about decarboxylation cannabis


A lab out in Framingham Mass. did testing to find the optimum temp for decarbing. It was something around 215 deg F. The higher you went the more CBD. They had youtubes but I guess got shutdown. Haven't been able to find them again.


----------



## LeastExpectedGrower (Dec 21, 2021)

Don't Bogart said:


> A lab out in Framingham Mass. did testing to find the optimum temp for decarbing. It was something around 215 deg F. The higher you went the more CBD. They had youtubes but I guess got shutdown. Haven't been able to find them again.


Any idea on what the 'ideal time' for doing it at 215 is?

I've been doing the mason jar in the oven method and doing it @250f for 50m (figuring that it takes about 15-20min just to heat the air in the jar up to temp, means it's 30-35m of decarb.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 21, 2021)

i preheat the oven to 250, fold my kief in a packet of foil, lay it on the top oven rack, and take it out 30 minutes later, ready to use. if i was going to go lower heat, like 215, i'd probably let it stay in for....50 minutes? maybe an hour


----------



## Thodoph (Jan 6, 2022)

ero said:


> A couple of my patients have asked me how to make cannabutter. One patient has mobility issues and they can stand only for short periods. While this method takes longer than some, it is absolutely reliable and very easy for most people to master. So... here we go!
> 
> We need a Crock Pot, butter (real butter is best), trim or bud, and water. Later you will also need a large pot, strainer, cheese cloth, and storage container.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the lesson. I will definitely be doing this!


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 7, 2022)

O.k. it appears I was wrong about the temp and time.
Drugs and aging will do that.
I found the video. Move up to about 20 minutes. She is honing in on 100 to 110 Celcius and the quality of what is used to decarb.
I hope this helps.





MCR Labs | Cannabis Testing in Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, and Maine


MCR Labs provide fast turnaround, quality analytical cannabis testing services for cultivators, product manufacturers, and retailers located in Massachusetts and Pennsylvania.




mcrlabs.com


----------



## Don't Bogart (Jan 7, 2022)

So if you watched the previous video it just shows that you lose a lot of what your paying for.
Basically paying for some kickass 25% then smoking it your lucky if your getting 18.
So by decarbing properly you get more and.......don't get behind the wheel and drive.


----------



## Bobg1981 (Feb 6, 2022)

If you want a perfect decarb Just vape the weed first then use that. The extra benefit that you can Just use it as is


----------

